# The Dreaded Work Christmas Party 2013



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

Following on from *Thread part 1 *back in 2007, *Thread part 2* in 2011 and *Thread part 3 *in 2012 the time is upon to bemoan the Work Christmas Party. 







So what is everyone doing this year? Any wacky new ideas in these frugal times? 


_*A mod will move this to the Winterval forum on the 1st of December*

_


----------



## Callie (Sep 26, 2013)

aww that^ looks fun. I bet theyre all drunk and those are cakes laced with drugs. I am going to suggest this to the boss for 2013


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2013)

We're having one. It's more of a "launch" than a collegial thingie tho. I expect it to be pretty dull, but at least food and drink will be provided.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

New job for me  so a bit of a step into the unknown.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> New job for me  so a bit of a step into the unknown.


If TJJB lasts until Xmas he can probably do you a 15 quid deal with his "mate".


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 26, 2013)

I got the invitation in my inbox yesterday, it quickly got deleted.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> I got the invitation in my inbox yesterday, it quickly got deleted.



Take one for the team dammit  Consider it a sacrifice that MUST be made for all our our amusement. Try to get photos and stuff too if you can.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh I shall be full of the christmas spirit, just not with this lot. A bunch of suits talking shop all night, No thanks.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes. I don't think I went last year (if there was one) as my son was just about to be born. This year I might go. Depends what the plans are.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Oh I shall be full of the christmas spirit, just not with this lot. A bunch of suits talking shop all night, No thanks.



Are there free drinks? I could go in your place. Sort of your 'go to guy' at Christmas for functions and such. You just give me an overview of the crowd and I will chip in with the odd comical work joke from last year. Whatever works for you really, I am a blank canvas.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> [/I]



My daughter got those Christmas tree glasses in her stocking last year.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> My daughter got those Christmas tree glasses in her stocking last year.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 26, 2013)

Missing the big company do, after last years excesses. Not good for the career path, that sort of behaviour. Me, alcohol and important people don't mix well.

Team meal and drinks, I'm well up for.


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm quite looking forward to ours this year. My colleagues from Cardiff have moved over, we have two new admin assistants (who are not completely new as they have both worked for us before in other divisions) and we are doing our own thing (just our division) so it will just be 6 or 7 of us going to a cheap & cheerful Italian place at lunchtime. It's nice to have a proper team around me as I was the only one in our office in my division for years and years.


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2013)

There's a main do at a hotel with a disco, alcohol and all the usual horror. Fortunately, as it went so well last year, our office have already planned a breakaway faction - The Real/Continuity Xmas Party - and are going to a good Thai restaurant where I know the owners and you can bring your own booze. Pub after if you want. This pleases me greatly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2013)

my current workplace is closing in late November so I won't be getting a xmas party thing...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:
			
		

> my current workplace is closing in late November so I won't be getting a xmas party thing...



Guy Fawkes party?


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> New job for me  so a bit of a step into the unknown.


Congrats!

Is it seasonal work? Does it involve wearing a red suit & fake beard? Will you be enchanting excited juveniles by rummaging around in your bulging sack?


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2013)

We have just voted on venue (my second choice won) and date. The most popular day was a sodding Wednesday ffs. Now this has been moved to Thursday which is better as I can book the Friday off and have a long weekend.
Lunchtime meal at a hotel, probably followed by much boozes. 

Christmas Lunch and Dinner Party Menu 2013
Choose from our traditional Christmas menus with seasonal fayre and all the trimmings, followed by mince pies and clotted cream.

Christmas Party Menu 2013

HAM HOCK TERRINE, CAULIFLOWER PICCALILLI, TOASTED BRIOCHE

HOME CURED SALMON, BEETROOT, HORSERADISH CREAM, BLINIS

FORREST MUSHROOM SOUP, TARRAGON BRANDY CREAM, HERB CROUTONS

DORSET CHEESE FRITTERS, FRUIT CHUTNEY, SEASONAL LEAVES

***

ROAST TURKEY, PIGS IN BLANKETS, SAUSAGE STUFFING, CRANBERRY RELISH, PAN JUS

FEATHERBLADE OF BEEF, RED ONION MARMALADE, CELRIAC FONDANT, MADEIRA JUS

POACHED SUPREME OF SALMON, TOMATO POTATO PUREE, BOK CHOI, SAFFRON FISH REDUCTION

YELLOW PEPPER GNOCCHI, MEDITERRANEAN VEGETABLES, ONION CRISP, TOMATO FONDUE

***

VANILLA CARDAMON BRULEE, LEMON SHORTBREAD, RASPBERRY COMPOTE

CHRISTMAS PUDDING WITH BRANDY SAUCE

DOUBLE CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE, AMARETTO SYRUP, TOASTED HAZLENUTS

***

COFFEE AND MINCE PIES

LUNCHES £20

After I successfully avoided organising the Xmas lunch, I have been tasked with arranging a baby shower/lunch for my preggers work friend. 
This means choosing venue, menus, collections, desk decorating and probably games.

KILL ME NOW!


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2013)

Arse. There'll be nothing if I don't get my arse in gear.

I don't think that's a bad thing...


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2013)

Thing is, we all arrive in separate cars from different directions, so it's not as if anyone can drink.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2013)

Taxis. Splash out.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2013)

sparklefish, terrine, beef, creme brulee please. But actually I'd boycott it because of the "seasonal fayre". It's a homonym which casts doubt on the seriousness of the kitchen. And £20 is suspiciously cheap.


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> Taxis. Splash out.


From 100 miles away in some cases  We are spread pretty thinly all over the West Country.


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> sparklefish, terrine, beef, creme brulee please. But actually I'd boycott it because of the "seasonal fayre". It's a homonym which casts doubt on the seriousness of the kitchen. And £20 is suspiciously cheap.



Most of them are 20-25 quid round here. I'm by the seaside with hundreds of hotels sitting half empty all winter so there's a lot of competition.

I'm thinking Dorset cheese fritters for starter but slightly worried it will be blue vinny or something. I might make the organiser phone and ask.
 : D
Beef and creme brûlée for me too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2013)

I've only ever worked for one firm that did a chrimbo party for free and even then 'free' meant 80 quid behind the bar. I arrived early, tanned three pints and a double and then fucked off home. Why do people want to socialise with colleagues outside of work hours? If a colleauge is entering the hallowed halls of matehood then we'll  socialise on our own time. Still, free drinks.

I was once given the arsehole tag by a mcdees manager because I vocally resisted the call to arms of a paintball day out. Don't get me wrong, I love paintball and living out andy mcnab fantasies while shooting people with little balls of paint that sting when they land. But fuk as like m I paying to do it with a bunch of wankers who I have no regard for.

Same place expected me to wear black shoes but that wasn't part of your uniform, you had to buy your own. On minimum fucking wage slinging burgers? do one.

ended up sacked over THAT fiasco. Bunch of wankers


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2013)

Poot said:


> From 100 miles away in some cases  We are spread pretty thinly all over the West Country.



Don't think I'd drive 100 miles to a work do, tbh.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2013)

speaks his own version  of the truth when drunk


not good in a professional environment

fuck that


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> Don't think I'd drive 100 miles to a work do, tbh.


The food has to be very very good tbf. Also, there's a 3 line whip. We hold a meeting beforehand - there's no escape! So I try to organise as many treats as I can.

Eta in my job we frequently drive long-ish distances, so people aren't shocked by this.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 26, 2013)

Currently we are arguing over the venue


----------



## Numbers (Sep 26, 2013)

Thankfully I work with people I like and work Christmas party just means a piss up, last year we had 5k to spend (well.. we spent 5k) in the 222 bar in the Landmark, so I can't wait


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Currently we are arguing over the venue


So are we - a harvester to the east of the site or a harvester to the west of the site. I cannot wait.


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> So are we - a harvester to the east of the site or a harvester to the west of the site. I cannot wait.



One team went to Toby Carvery last year because it was the cheapest and there was a car park. : D


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my current workplace is closing in late November so I won't be getting a xmas party thing...


Are you being made redundant, sorry to hear that if so


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> One team went to Toby Carvery last year because it was the cheapest and there was a car park. : D


We went to harvester at the west end of the site last year. It was not good.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 26, 2013)

We're going to a Clink restaurant for lunch so no booze. This is both a good and an awful thing.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 26, 2013)

We're going here for our all staff christmas lunch then to a pub for drinks. There's normally some fun stuff like a quiz and its free so cant complain i suppose!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Are you being made redundant, sorry to hear that if so



thanks - yes and no, I'm on a temp contract (only started there a few months back and knew it would be ending around then) because some of the permanent staff who either hadn't been there long enough for it to be worth waiting for redundancy, or who got re-deployed early, or who cared more about getting a new job than the redundancy pay, had already quit...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> thanks - yes and no, I'm on a temp contract (only started there a few months back and knew it would be ending around then) because some of the permanent staff who either hadn't been there long enough for it to be worth waiting for redundancy, or who got re-deployed early, or who cared more about getting a new job than the redundancy pay, had already quit...


I hope something better comes along for you


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I hope something better comes along for you



but hopefully not soon enough for me to have to go to an office xmas party...


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We're going here for our all staff christmas lunch then to a pub for drinks. There's normally some fun stuff like a quiz and its free so cant complain i suppose!



There's a lovely guy at our place that used to organise quizzes when we worked at our lovely little office that they closed. 

Anyway, he's said he might do one this year. I love a quiz. : o

I hate my job at the moment but I actually really like many of my colleagues, they're a lovely bunch. So I don't mind paying 20 quid to go out for a long lunch and get spannered with them. 

Lots will go home or back to the office after the meal, leaving the rest of us to get spannered. 

It's always quite funny seeing people out of work, especially seeing managers let their guard down.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2013)

i can't decide whether to take my team out for lunch. I'm not convinced that the happiness it confers is worth £2k off the bottom line, particularly not when a small but still significant percentage of that comes off my bonus. They will be grumpy and restive at the beginning of the new year whether they are festively fed or not.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> i can't decide whether to take my team out for lunch. I'm not convinced that the happiness it confers is worth £2k off the bottom line, particularly not when a small but still significant percentage of that comes off my bonus. They will be grumpy and restive at the beginning of the new year whether they are festively fed or not.


If you don't take them out to lunch because it comes off your bonus, that's a bit shitty. Do they get a bonus?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> i can't decide whether to take my team out for lunch. I'm not convinced that the happiness it confers is worth £2k off the bottom line, particularly not when a small but still significant percentage of that comes off my bonus. They will be grumpy and restive at the beginning of the new year whether they are festively fed or not.



on the other hand, you could dress as Acerbic Gimlet Eyed Santa and demand presents off of everone in a manner that neatly subverts the yuletide myth


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> If you don't take them out to lunch because it comes off your bonus, that's a bit shitty. Do they get a bonus?



Some do, but the triggers are baroque: competence, compliance and sycophancy are all required.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> on the other hand, you could dress as Acerbic Gimlet Eyed Santa and demand presents off of everone in a manner that neatly subverts the yuletide myth



That is not a bad idea at all.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2013)

no mention of it yet - missed it last year due to a funeral - which was more fun tbh- 

it gets more relaxed when the boss leaves


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 26, 2013)

I will be having a freelance non alcoholic sandwich.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 26, 2013)

We get some sort of lunch for our part of the organisation (this will be my first Xmas with them). Some colleagues were complaining that a big jolly for everyone would be better, plus would mean more contact between different parts of the org which they're always trying to facilitate. And we do have two large, adjoined function type rooms in our HQ, so I do think there'd be no reason not to lay on booze and a buffet for everyone and be done with it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

I am going to raise this thorny issue in a bit


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2013)

I refused to go last year, claimed I was dead or something. I don't think I can use the same excuse again.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2013)

Mine will be in Koh Tao, Thailand. Can't complain, apart from I'll be working on Xmas day taking people SCUBA Diving


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't mix with management or those that turn on the career laugh when the bosses spout old jokes. Sorry I cannot put a false face on.


----------



## Callie (Sep 27, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> We're going to a Clink restaurant for lunch so no booze. This is both a good and an awful thing.


Theres a Clink up the road from us and I considered looking to see if we could go there BUT they only do lunchtimes (obviously?) and ours will have to be an after work thing as theres no way we can shut the lab for lunchtime.

I dont want to organise it this year but I have my doubts anyone else will, I find it quite stressful and never really enjoy it because I spend the night worrying that its shite and everyone hates it. Id rather have a night at our on site bar, fuck tonne of wine and order a pizza. I might actually just suggest that instead.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 27, 2013)

No fucking chance.

Moved from 12 to 5:30 again, who want's a big dinner that late on Black Friday? Most peole are going for the £11 single-course....so the tight cunts will be just sat there watching those that get a starter and pud, urging them to eat quickly. It should be all or nothing, I'm opting for nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Mine will be in Koh Tao, Thailand. Can't complain, apart from I'll be working on Xmas day taking people SCUBA Diving





> *What is Christmas like in Thailand?*
> 
> The short answer is that it is a non-event. Thailand is about 85% Buddhist, 14% Muslim, and the remaining 1% covers all other religions. So you can see that its not a festival celebrated here in Thailand, and Christmas Day is a normal working day. The main celebrations in December relate to HM the Kings Birthday on 5th December, and celebrations continue until the end of the month.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


>



Exactly how I like Christmas, a non-event


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Exactly how I like Christmas, a non-event


Looks like you'll be having celebrations from the 5th to the 31st though


----------



## astral (Sep 27, 2013)

My current place had an open bar last year.  I have vague memories of standing with the the MD as he slammed his credit card on the bar in the pub afterwards and screamed "bring me a bottle of sambucca and two shot glasses".  After that, things become somewhat hazy.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.



Depends if you have family or not doesn't it I suppose.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Depends if you have family or not doesn't it I suppose.



No.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> No.



Family or people to spend it with. Some people may not like it due to this or other reasons. Doesn't mean they're just 'miserable cunts'

Is Christmas the only time you're not miserable then?


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Family or people to spend it with. Some people may not like it due to this or other reasons. Doesn't mean they're just 'miserable cunts'
> 
> Is Christmas the only time you're not miserable then?



Oh my sides, that old rubbish again?! 

Ok, so someone who has no family and no friends and is totally antisocial, might not like Christmas. I would probably say they are almost certainly a miserable cunt, though. I would also say that you don't fit into that category at all.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2013)

Venue decided - my choice so up yours those who wanted it fucking MILES away


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.


 I love Christmas - I just don't enjoy the Christmas Party with my work mates - particularly having to endure awkward chit chat with socally awkward boss


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I love Christmas - I just don't enjoy the Christmas Party with my work mates - particularly having to endure awkward chit chat with socally awkward boss



Entirely fair enough.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.



You sorting the Urban Christmas meet this year?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I am the only employee of my company. I could buy myself a lovely slap up lunch and give myself a bonus I suppose


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I am the only employee of my company. I could buy myself a lovely slap up lunch and give myself a bonus I suppose


 get your boss to buy you a nice present


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2013)

marty21 said:


> get your boss to buy you a nice present


I might do that. 

Having never done it before, I might take one of my friends work contacts out for lunch too


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.



I bloody adore Christmas. I'm not so keen on work dos though.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You sorting the Urban Christmas meet this year?



I doubt it.

Are you?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Christmas? Meh. Communal holibobs are nice, but I can't bring myself to care that it's Xmas.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.




I like christmas. I don't like work socials tho.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> I doubt it.
> 
> Are you?



Nah. Let Dan U sort it


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Nah. Let Dan U sort it



Let's all meet in the bogs of the Albert with pens and stickers.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I am the only employee of my company. I could buy myself a lovely slap up lunch and give myself a bonus I suppose



I take my wife out for a nice meal every Xmas on my company. It's my company Christmas lunch 

It's legit


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 27, 2013)

We have a free summer party and a free christmas party with booze at both.  I never go because we are a publicly funded body and I disagree with spending public funds on this sort of thing - and I cannot rightly complain about snouts in troughs of others if my snout has been in.  That is my considered reason but if I were more honest with myself it would be that I cannot abide all the management small talk, drunken twattage and the twits from HR and Marketing fannying around with wands and stupid stuff on their heads.  Oh and they attempted to do what they called a flashmob last year which involved senior management and associated cretins doing that Gangam bobbins.  And they do a raffle that takes about two hours and consists of all the raffle crap people got last year put back in.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 28, 2013)

At my last supervision meeting my Team Leader asked if I had any ideas about what we could do for the Xmas shindig. I suggested a few pints at a local pub, and was then told I was off the organising committee!!


----------



## moomoo (Sep 29, 2013)

Apparently the company that took us over hold a huge do in a hotel with free drinks. There's usually a punch up and one of the managers is banned from attending future events due to getting pissed and ending up naked.

I'm so going!!


----------



## tbtommyb (Sep 29, 2013)

catinthehat said:


> We have a free summer party and a free christmas party with booze at both.  I never go because we are a publicly funded body and I disagree with spending public funds on this sort of thing - and I cannot rightly complain about snouts in troughs of others if my snout has been in.


i'm public sector too so it means we just pay for our own lunch. It did mean we avoid all the massively enforced fun with a free bar.


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.



What is there to like about it?


----------



## miss direct (Sep 29, 2013)

I wish I had a work Christmas party! People here don't know what Christmas is or when it is and I have to work. 

I will organise my own one. I always enjoyed my work Christmas parties when I did live in the UK. Especially if work was paying!


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

Geri said:


> What is there to like about it?



Are you seriously asking 'What is there to like about Christmas?'


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 29, 2013)

It's a reasonable question.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 29, 2013)

I quite like ours. We go for a meal on work (the boss likes to make out he pays but I know he claims it on expenses) then go to the pub.I generally like my colleagues so it's a nice evening.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It's a reasonable question.



I can't see how.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2013)

Matt made a good obo on christmas. It's much more fun if you are a kid, or you have a kid. Otherwise you are in this limbo where its not that great.


personally its all about the meal for me, a proper trencher where you go back for three visits. And are still eating cold roasties all night. Dropped an E before the meal once just because and I was kicking myself about having missed out on the meal. Can't eat while rushing.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Are you seriously asking 'What is there to like about Christmas?'



Some people really hate Christmas. For many it's lonely, sad time if they're alone or mourning loved ones. For people that are skint, it's massive financial pressure.

There's plenty to hate about Christmas for lots of people.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Matt made a good obo on christmas. It's much more fun if you are a kid, or you have a kid. Otherwise you are in this limbo where its not that great.
> 
> 
> personally its all about the meal for me, a proper trencher where you go back for three visits. And are still eating cold roasties all night. Dropped an E before the meal once just because and I was kicking myself about having missed out on the meal. Can't eat while rushing.


I was beginning to hate xmas, but last year grinder and i had our own xmas day, started our own traditions, in our own home. invited a couple of mates and it was magical and exciting and cosy and brilliant and full of joy and love.  

what makes xmas shit is, i think, being a middle aged person in your older relatives' home, or worse still, someone else's older relatives' home.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Some people really hate Christmas. For many it's lonely, sad time if they're alone or mourning loved ones. For people that are skint, it's massive financial pressure.
> 
> There's plenty to hate about Christmas for lots of people.


yeah, but f you can expect people to understand that perspective... it's equally reasonable to expect people to understand that for many people the chance to see loved ones and have time off work, to surround themselves with festive decorations and to eat tasty things...  might be a lot of fun.  To ask 'what's there to like about xmas' is wilfully ignorant of a lot of people's experience, and if said seriously, shows a crashing lack of empathy.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> yeah, but f you can expect people to understand that perspective... it's equally reasonable to expect people to understand that for many people the chance to see loved ones and have time off work, to surround themselves with festive decorations and to eat tasty things...  might be a lot of fun.  To ask 'what's there to like about xmas' is wilfully ignorant of a lot of people's experience, and if said seriously, shows a crashing lack of empathy.



Of course, I totally agree. I should have quoted Onket's earlier miserable gits post. Tbh, even the most excitable Christmas enthusiast could well hate the works annual bunfight. ; )


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Of course, I totally agree. I should have quoted Onket's earlier miserable gits post. Tbh, even the most excitable Christmas enthusiast could well hate the works annual bunfight. ; )


yeah - i generally like xmas a lot (though not xmas day itself recently, until last year)...  but teaching doesn't really 'do' xmas parties, ime, and the few department meals i've been to have made me want to gouge out me own heart with my soup spoon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2013)

I think it was a few years ago when that poor womans body was found on christmas day after she'd popped out for a pizza and got killed by her nieghbour. We all sat in grim silence watching this news report. When it was done Barry turned to look at us all and said 'Well. Merry fucking Christmas'


absolute gold. You can't buy timing like that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2013)

I love reading about terrible office Xmas parties, they make me forget all the negatives about being self employed


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I love reading about terrible office Xmas parties, they make me forget all the negatives about being self employed



The ones I've enjoyed the most have been the car crash ones though. I've mostly managed not to be involved in the dramarama so the fights and the bannings from hotels and inappropriate hook-ups have been enjoyed from the sidelines. 

My favourite parties were when I was in my first proper job, working for a company where the parties were paid for. There was tons of free booze and the bosses made absolute tits of themselves. 

It's like watching Eastenders. : o


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2013)

that indefinable point where booze outweighs civility and the gloves come off


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I was beginning to hate xmas, but last year grinder and i had our own xmas day, started our own traditions, in our own home. invited a couple of mates and it was magical and exciting and cosy and brilliant and full of joy and love.
> 
> what makes xmas shit is, i think, being a middle aged person in your older relatives' home, or worse still, someone else's older relatives' home.


I always spend Christmas with Mrs21, haven't seen parents/in laws for Christmas since 1992 - my side are ok with this, Mrs21 lost her father last Christmas so it isn't an issue with him anymore alas. So  we go for a walk on Christmas morning, after a Christmas  bacon and  egg fry up, usually we drive down (because  driving in London is aces at Christmas)  to St Paul's Cathedral and have a walk around there, and maybe a hot chocolate in the Starbucks which is open, then back to the flat, for food, drink, telly, snoozes  this year we might just go for a walk on the marshes, maybe take a bottle of something fizzy with us


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Some people really hate Christmas. For many it's lonely, sad time if they're alone or mourning loved ones. For people that are skint, it's massive financial pressure.
> 
> There's plenty to hate about Christmas for lots of people.



That wasn't the question, though. The question was "What is there to like about Christmas?"


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 29, 2013)

My crowd do this thing where we have a 3 course meal, and they make you sit beside a different person you don't know at each course, then there's a bit of a disco.  They all pelt each other with peashooters throughout the meal too.  When I asked wtf is that about, I was told it was "tradition".  It's as terrible as it sounds, but I go because if I don't people will talk about me behind my back and think I'm unfriendly.  Also they throw us that party instead of giving us an xmas bonus, so it's the only way of getting something out of them (even if that something is a painful evening of crap and some free food and drink).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Chick Webb said:
			
		

> My crowd do this thing where we have a 3 course meal, and they make you sit beside a different person you don't know at each course, then there's a bit of a disco.  They all pelt each other with peashooters throughout the meal too.  When I asked wtf is that about, I was told it was "tradition".  It's as terrible as it sounds, but I go because if I don't people will talk about me behind my back and think I'm unfriendly.  Also they throw us that party instead of giving us an xmas bonus, so it's the only way of getting something out of them (even if that something is a painful evening of crap and some free food and drink).



Sounds epically awful that. Like speed dating for primary school kids.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

I get The Rage as a lowly teaching assistant on lowly teaching assistant wage when the forced jollities we have to pay for are pitched at people who have a lot more to spend. Oh, and then as a vegetarian, I get to look at glossy leaflets from feature walled gastro-pubs at twenty-thirty quid a head or more where all the details are described in fawning minute detail- apart from 'vegetarian option also available'. Last time, this consisted of me asking for some sort of wet substance to cover my dry vegetables and roast potatoes to be told there was only tomato sauce. I paid the same as the people who ate salt marsh lamb.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 29, 2013)

sparklefish I'd have Dorset Cheese Fritters, Beef and Hazelnut Cheesecake please


----------



## kittyP (Sep 29, 2013)

Come on guys. I need more links to menus so I can choose what I would have and live my unemployed arse vicariously through you


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Come on guys. I need more links to menus so I can choose what I would have and live my unemployed arse vicariously through you


Once we decide which harvester we are going to (lord save me) I will happily post it up for you


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

Actually kitty, can I pay you to go in my place ?


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Once we decide which harvester we are going to (lord save me) I will happily post it up for you



I'm fairly sure the menu will be universally disappointing. ; )


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I'm fairly sure the menu will be universally disappointing. ; )


Oh yes. Last's year's was. The only slight upside to this year's is that I get to choose the food I'm going to have. Last year I was a pity invite because someone dropped out at the last minute and the choices are made at least a month in advance.

No expense spared here.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Oh yes. Last's year's was. The only slight upside to this year's is that I get to choose the food I'm going to have. Last year I was a pity invite because someone dropped out at the last minute and the choices are made at least a month in advance.
> 
> No expense spared here.



Can you just order from the usual menu?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Actually kitty, can I pay you to go in my place ?



You can indeed. 
My fee is £100 an hour plus all alcohol paid for


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Can you just order from the usual menu?


No, we have to have the special christmas hell menu as we are a large group.

This year I am not having the turkey, it was dry and horrible. But the prawn cocktail was passable.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> You can indeed.
> My fee is £100 an hour plus all alcohol paid for


Plus travel, you'll need to come to Glasgow. 

If you tell the obnoxious admin she's a cow I'll give you a cash bonus


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> No, we have to have the special christmas hell menu as we are a large group.
> 
> This year I am not having the turkey, it was dry and horrible. But the prawn cocktail was passable.



Oh  I could happily have a Harvester mixed grill but the thought of their Christmas menu is not appealing.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Plus travel, you'll need to come to Glasgow.
> 
> If you tell the obnoxious admin she's a cow I'll give you a cash bonus



I'll get the sleeper train 

I will happily abuse any one you wish after a few GnTs. 

And a passable prawn cocktail makes it all worth it. I fucking love em.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

Equationgirl said:


> Once we decide which harvester we are going to (lord save me) I will happily post it up for you



Snob.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Snob.


I just want a meal that doesn't make we want to puke for several hours afterwards.


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2013)

catinthehat said:


> Oh and they attempted to do what they called a flashmob last year which involved senior management and associated cretins doing that Gangam bobbins.


Now we're talking. That's got to be as toecurlingly bad as Me76's christmas carols in the hallway.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I just want a meal that doesn't make we want to puke for several hours afterwards.



I wasn't being entirely serious. 

Although I've never really had a problem with eating at a Harvester.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> I wasn't being entirely serious.
> 
> Although I've never really had a problem with eating at a Harvester.


Me neither, just the one last year. I don't think they were washing the glasses properly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Are you seriously asking 'What is there to like about Christmas?'



Yes, please provide me with a list of reasons to like Christmas which I can then dispute.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for drawing my attention to the thread NVP.

Our Christmas do got mentioned by the Big boss on Friday when she asked me what was happening. I don't fucking know. I'm hoping I won't be there! 

Anyway, I now need to get the date in people's calendars and hope that a staff committee is willing to form otherwise I am going to get lumbered doing it.

The main organiser of the carols on the stairs has left, but I am sure someone will continue the tradition and make my ears bleed.

You can tell I am enthused by the prospect.


Edited to change the name of the person who actually alerted me to this thread!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I'll get the sleeper train
> 
> I will happily abuse any one you wish after a few GnTs.
> 
> And a passable prawn cocktail makes it all worth it. I fucking love em.


Excellent 

I'll make sure to choose the prawn cocktail option if there is one on the menu.


----------



## Poot (Sep 29, 2013)

I really need to book this. I genuinely fucking love Xmas and I'm properly fond of my team but it's quite a lot like being amongst the parish council in the Vicar of Dibley sometimes. It's probably a good job we can't drink, I bet they're a flipping nightmare when they're drunk


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yes, please provide me with a list of reasons to like Christmas which I can then dispute.





Grow up.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yes, please provide me with a list of reasons to like Christmas which I can then dispute.


Did you mean "what is there *for me* to like about xmas", then? Or can you seriously not employ sufficient imagination and empathy to see why lots of other people might like it?


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Did you mean "what is there *for me* to like about xmas", then? Or can you seriously not employ sufficient imagination and empathy to see why lots of other people might like it?



I meant me personally. If other people like it that's fine, but there was an astonishment in Onket's original post that anyone could possibly dislike it, and if they did, they must be grumpy.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

Geri said:


> I meant me personally. If other people like it that's fine, but there was an astonishment in Onket's original post that anyone could possibly dislike it, and if they did, they must be grumpy.



An amazing claim when you put it like that.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> An amazing claim when you put it like that.



You actually said this 


Onket said:


> Ok, so someone who has no family and no friends and is totally antisocial, might not like Christmas. I would probably say they are almost certainly a miserable cunt, though. I would also say that you don't fit into that category at all.



So, whilst I agree that coming over all grinch like is pissing on other peoples parade, you could stop being an arse too!


----------



## magneze (Sep 29, 2013)

Where's the Christmas forum?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

magneze said:
			
		

> Where's the Christmas forum?



Start a thread...... 

Go on, go on, go on....


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 30, 2013)

magneze said:


> Where's the Christmas forum?


_Winterval_ forum.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2013)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Winterval forum.



EastEnder lives in an all year round Winterval.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> You actually said this
> 
> 
> So, whilst I agree that coming over all grinch like is pissing on other peoples parade, you could stop being an arse too!



Pointing out grinches is being an arse, now?!


----------



## Looby (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> Pointing out grinches is being an arse, now?!



Nope, saying people that don't like Christmas are probably miserable cunts is though. : )


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Nope, saying people that don't like Christmas are probably miserable cunts is though. : )



I can't see how. It's true, for a start.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## geminisnake (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> What a lot of miserable grumpy cunts there are on here. Depressing, really. Must be fashionable to pretend not to like Christmas, or something.



I haven't like Xmas for a very long time, mainly due to associating that time of year with people dying, plus it's the middle of the dark months. Don't care if it's fashionable or not  Not had to go to a xmas work thing for years and tbh that one was ok coz the workforce was only 3 of us so we got to take our husbands and had a very nice chinese meal, very traditional


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I haven't like Xmas for a very long time, mainly due to associating that time of year with people dying, plus it's the middle of the dark months. Don't care if it's fashionable or not  Not had to go to a xmas work thing for years and tbh that one was ok coz the workforce was only 3 of us so we got to take our husbands and had a very nice chinese meal, very traditional



Sounds like you managed to enjoy it, well done.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> I can't see how. It's true, for a start.


I'd like to see how cheerful you are when the whole two-month countdown to Christmas is a long drawn out reminder of when someone you loved died suddenly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I'd like to see how cheerful you are when the whole two-month countdown to Christmas is a long drawn out reminder of when someone you loved died suddenly.



If you could point out where I said that people who have had loved ones die at Christmas are miserable, that'd be nice. 

It's obvious there will be exceptions, and my posts and those by spanglechick earlier have covered that. The point being made is not the one which you are trying to answer in post #142. A person saying they hate Christmas cannot use other people's loved ones dying as an excuse.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> If you could point out where I said that people who have had loved ones die at Christmas are miserable, that'd be nice.
> 
> It's obvious there will be exceptions, and my posts and those by spanglechick earlier have covered that. The point being made is not the one which you are trying to answer in post #142. A person saying they hate Christmas cannot use other people's loved ones dying as an excuse.


You said people who hate Christmas are cunts.

I hate Christmas because of a sudden death in the family. I'm not using anyone's family deaths as an excuse, I'm using my grandfather's death at Christmas as the reason why - for me - I hate the constant reminder that he's no longer here.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 30, 2013)

Haven't been to a works X-mas do for years. The management never offer any freebies and the marketing department always spoil the X-mas Atmos by shoehorning in a "key message" so no time for that bullshit. I will join a few other "irregulars" in a breakaway curry and piss-up but no talking shop allowed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

One of the directors apparently talking about a major xmas event this year, meal, big piss up, hotel in Sheffield. I don't think I can be doing it. For starters I don't really want to get pissed around management, although from what an long experienced colleague has told me there all proper piss heads. Anyway I'm trying to not to drink at the moment.

Someone will have to stay at work though as the place has to be manned 24/7. I'm quite tempted to volunteer. Wonder if I can blag some extra cash for that shift.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> You said people who hate Christmas are cunts.



Nope.



Onket said:


> Ok, so someone who has no family and no friends and is totally antisocial, might not like Christmas. I would probably say they are almost certainly a miserable cunt, though.







equationgirl said:


> I hate Christmas because of a sudden death in the family. I'm not using anyone's family deaths as an excuse, I'm using my grandfather's death at Christmas as the reason why - for me - I hate the constant reminder that he's no longer here.



I said OTHER people using it as an excuse.



Onket said:


> A person saying they hate Christmas cannot use other people's loved ones dying as an excuse.



I am sorry for your loss, but you have posted about other things on this thread, and as a result I wouldn't put you down as a miserable cunt who hates Christmas. You certainly didn't post 'what is there to like about it?' like someone did.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 30, 2013)

I have gone from not attending to being the organiser for the third time this year. We have to please a mixed bunch who will all be paying for themselves and this year I am proposing Murder Mystery..I have even put up posters!! I do not like that I am the organiser and hope to pass on the baton. My colleagues are good people and very amusing when they are drunk.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 30, 2013)

We're actually doing the sensible thing and having the xmas do on a Friday instead of Thursday, it'll still be an unashamedly capitalist bag of shit but at least it's very slightly less stressful


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

There are rumours that the Elvis impersonator who works at my place is gonna do a gig


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

At the office party?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:
			
		

> At the office party?



Seems so


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Seems so



Is he any good? and can you cope with a medley of Elvis' Christmas songs?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:
			
		

> Is he any good? and can you cope with a medley of Elvis' Christmas songs?



Never seen him (or met him ) so not sure. My ideal Winterval party is lunch in a pub and a few beers. No more than that really.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

But with enough beers........


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 1, 2013)

We're going to the same place as last year, a nice pub that does decent food.  Here's the menu: http://www.thesunhotelandbar.co.uk/images/Sun Xmas Menu 2013.pdf , I'm having soup, veggie main and Christmas pudding.

It's never the social event of the season, but it gets a lot more fun when the annoying people leave at about 6pm.  It'll finish by 10pm!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 1, 2013)

We have no Christmas do at my new place. Just another of the things i've found out about here that makes me wonder if the move was a good idea 

There will be a (pay for yourselves) team meal. At lunch, somewhere we have to drive to, so only the one drink


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

A pay for yourself team meal is a Christmas do, isn't it? It's what we get, anyway.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> A pay for yourself team meal is a Christmas do, isn't it? It's what we get, anyway.



Mrs SFM gets a free 3-course meal, free booze and entertainment. She says there is a bit of "team-building" bullshit involved but that the free booze makes it bearable.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Mrs SFM gets a free 3-course meal, free booze and entertainment. She says there is a bit of "team-building" bullshit involved but that the free booze makes it bearable.



Lucky her.

Free stuff and people still complain!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Lucky her.
> 
> Free stuff and people still complain!



It's never completely free!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anyone confessed to not giving a shit about Christmas yet?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sent the e-mail asking for volunteers for the working group this morning.  No response yet.  I have decided that if there are no volunteers and I get lumbered organising it, it will be exactly the same as last year.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 1, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Tbh, even the most excitable Christmas enthusiast could well hate the works annual bunfight. ; )



Especially because there's always some pratt who insists on asking the d to play this:


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Has anyone confessed to not giving a shit about Christmas yet?



Hardly a confession!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Hardly a confession!


It is if they don't fancy being a called a cunt by you.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It is if they don't fancy being a called a cunt by you.



Not giving a shit about Christmas is entirely different to, for example, asking what there is to like about it.

I don't give a shit about Christmas, but I enjoy it.


----------



## magneze (Oct 1, 2013)

New job this year so I might actually go. Haven't been to one for years.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 1, 2013)

new job, there are rumours of xdmas doo's but have been told by the people I work with to avoid them. Will just be nice not to be working xmas day!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Has anyone confessed to not giving a shit about Christmas yet?



Not quite not giving a shit but do dread any family related stuff as too many X-mases have been ruined by it (and other rather traumatic events). I like X-mas if it's just me and Mrs SFM and possibly a few other likeminded waifs and strays who find the bosom of their families a bit much to bear.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2013)

my brother has ruined the last three Christmases running with his boorish nobheadery and refusal to play nice. Everything has to be his way or else he'll ruin it for everyone else. This year I'm not doing a family one.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Christmas at home / with family / with mates is a different topic though. I am pretty bah humbug and would like to stay and home and chill rather than drag round the country visiting family. That said it is nice to see them and I like the food and drink  

This is the 'dreaded' work Christmas bash though. This is the personality clashes fueled by alcohol, the arguments over where to go and on what date. It is the feisty office junior squaring up to a director then doing the walk of shame the next working day. This is laughing about two people getting off with each other and filming it on your phone. We want the crushing reviews of awful foods and people falling asleep on the bus home


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 2, 2013)

It's the 2nd of October, and Badgers has got people discussing their Christmas routine....

This is not helping to suppress my misanthropic urge to kill....


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 2, 2013)

moomoo said:


> Apparently the company that took us over hold a huge do in a hotel with free drinks. There's usually a punch up and one of the managers is banned from attending future events due to getting pissed and ending up naked.
> 
> I'm so going!!


You need a +1. 

Hello


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> It's the 2nd of October, and Badgers has got people discussing their Christmas routine....
> 
> This is not helping to suppress my misanthropic urge to kill....



I love my work


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> So are we - a harvester to the east of the site or a harvester to the west of the site. I cannot wait.


Our Christmas do (which is really just a piss up in a few pubs and something to eat before) often involves a Harvester as one of the blokes I work with is obsessed with the triple chicken thing they do. Last time we had a day out in Brighton, he went to the Harvester while the rest of us went elsewhere. That'd be the same Harvester in Brighton we nearly got banned from the year before for being too sweary.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> This is the 'dreaded' work Christmas bash though. This is the personality clashes fueled by alcohol,  It is the feisty office junior squaring up to a director then doing the walk of shame the next working day. This is laughing about two people getting off with each other and filming it on your phone. We want the crushing reviews of awful foods and people falling asleep on the bus home



I miss these. 

These days we only get this-



Badgers said:


> the arguments over where to go and on what date.



followed by a damp squib.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> he went to the Harvester while the rest of us went elsewhere



I like the cut of his jib


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep, sounds like a good sort.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> I miss these.
> 
> These days we only get this-
> 
> followed by a damp squib.



I think this is a chance for you to take over the organising and shine Onket


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Christmas at home / with family / with mates is a different topic though. I am pretty bah humbug and would like to stay and home and chill rather than drag round the country visiting family. That said it is nice to see them and I like the food and drink
> 
> This is the 'dreaded' work Christmas bash though. This is the personality clashes fueled by alcohol, the arguments over where to go and on what date. It is the feisty office junior squaring up to a director then doing the walk of shame the next working day. This is laughing about two people getting off with each other and filming it on your phone. We want the crushing reviews of awful foods and people falling asleep on the bus home



Best one like the above was a well known telephone bank's X-mas do at the Rooftop gardens in Wakefield - the aftermath of which involved 2 divorces, one broken leg and 2 broken arms (same bloke) and a charge of indecent exposure (leading to a caution). Quite glad to see the back of those..


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I think this is a chance for you to take over the organising and shine Onket



Due to location & children I can only really a daytime 'do' these days.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2013)

work colleague has decided to act like a dictator and tell us where we are going - no fannying about - we are going to an Italian place on Holloway Road and that's that

This is acceptable practice imo


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 2, 2013)

This thread is making look forward to the reports afterwards almost more than my son's first Xmas, despite having the reindeer costume he will unknowingly be sporting already!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Due to location & children I can only really a daytime 'do' these days.



You need to think outside the box then.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2013)

marty21 said:


> work colleague has decided to act like a dictator and tell us where we are going - no fannying about - we are going to an Italian place on Holloway Road and that's that
> 
> This is acceptable practice imo



Sometimes you do just need someone to take charge. Provided they choose things I want to do.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2013)

actually it is a 'Turkish & Mediterranean' place - but the decision stands - that is where we are going


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2013)

We don't really do anything at my work for Xmas any more, bar the occasional lunch that we have to pay for ourselves 

However, I have just been invited to my bloke's work thing (a Bodeans somewhere in London).  They are a good bunch and their do's are normally good fun.  Looking forward to this one


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 2, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> We don't really do anything at my work for Xmas any more, bar the occasional lunch that we have to pay for ourselves
> 
> However, I have just been invited to my bloke's work thing (a Bodeans somewhere in London).  They are a good bunch and their do's are normally good fun.  Looking forward to this one



Mmmmm ribs.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Jealous


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 2, 2013)

Just got the invite for ours, usual drinks reception followed by 3 course meal and a DJ plus some entertainment (dancers, mini casino, bumper cars last year). Bout 400 of us, not including the 'plus 1's, so a decent crowd.

I quite enjoy it, everyone sticks on a tux / dress and gets hammered on the table wine before some folk invariably get off with / punch someone they shouldn't.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> A pay for yourself team meal is a Christmas do, isn't it? It's what we get, anyway.



nope. i'm used to a free work do. 

at my previous place the quality of the do varied greatly, but as a minimum we got free food, at least a couple of drinks and a laugh at whoever the most drunk person was that year (usually the same guy)

on the plus side, the pay for yourself meal will definitely be somewhere nice food-wise. a LOT less lively though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I quite enjoy it, everyone sticks on a tux / dress



This used to annoy me. "Here's your free work do but you're going to have to spend 50 quid to hire a dinner jacket" which is what it is, Octy, not a fucking tux.  etc


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> nope. i'm used to a free work do.



Well la-di-da!


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> This thread is making look forward to the reports afterwards almost more than my son's first Xmas, despite having the reindeer costume he will unknowingly be sporting already!



A child's first Christmas is well over-rated, tbf. They've not got a fucking clue.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You need to think outside the box then.



I could phone in and they could put it on speakerphone and prop me up at the end of the table, maybe?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 2, 2013)

We are being asked to vote on a day of the week for the party.

I like the idea of a Thursday. That way I can work from home on Friday and have a long weekend.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Jealous



That looks like my kind of meal! 

Where is it?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Well la-di-da!



tbf, they were at progressively worse venues as the years went on. but we managed to get pissed on the company so that was nice.


----------



## Callie (Oct 2, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Just got the invite for ours, usual drinks reception followed by 3 course meal and a DJ plus some entertainment (dancers, mini casino, bumper cars last year). Bout 400 of us, not including the 'plus 1's, so a decent crowd.
> 
> I quite enjoy it, everyone sticks on a tux / dress and gets hammered on the table wine before some folk invariably get off with / punch someone they shouldn't.


 bumper cars! I want to come! do you need a +1??


----------



## Poot (Oct 2, 2013)

Poot said:


> Thing is, we all arrive in separate cars from different directions, so it's not as if anyone can drink.


My manager today chose a pub based on its 'award winning wine'.  We did point out that he should provide accommodation, but it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 2, 2013)

marty21 said:


> work colleague has decided to act like a dictator and tell us where we are going - no fannying about - we are going to an Italian place on Holloway Road and that's that


Il Duce?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> That looks like my kind of meal!
> 
> Where is it?


 
Bodeans

http://www.bodeansbbq.com/


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2013)

I fucking love Bodeans 

*this is why I'm fat*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> A child's first Christmas is well over-rated, tbf. They've not got a fucking clue.



With your genes I would wager the first half dozen will be a blur


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> This used to annoy me. "Here's your free work do but you're going to have to spend 50 quid to hire a dinner jacket" which is what it is, Octy, not a fucking tux.  etc


 
I already bought one years ago, still fits (if a little big now)


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 2, 2013)

Callie said:


> bumper cars! I want to come! do you need a +1??


 
Currently going stag as it happens...


----------



## moomoo (Oct 2, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> You need a +1.
> 
> Hello



No.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> A child's first Christmas is well over-rated, tbf. They've not got a fucking clue.



I would agree but it is a time for you to get back in touch with your inner child and do stuff you wouldn't normally do for christmas, even if kiddy doesn't have a clue.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 2, 2013)

Up-date on my team's plans- Absolutely no action by anyone at all. In fact, Team Leader came back to me today to ask which pub I had in mind when I suggested a few pints!


----------



## Callie (Oct 2, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Currently going stag as it happens...


 Im not sure what that means, do you need a stand in? I could do that too!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Callie said:
			
		

> Im not sure what that means, do you need a stand in? I could do that too!



I saw him first


----------



## Callie (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I saw him first


OK, you can be the stand in, Ill be the +1. BUMPERCARS!!!!!!!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll double check it's not a whist tournament this time around and let you both know


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I would agree but it is a time for you to get back in touch with your inner child and do stuff you wouldn't normally do for christmas, even if kiddy doesn't have a clue.



Not for the first one. Their first one is your last chance NOT to do all that stuff!


----------



## Poot (Oct 4, 2013)

marty21 said:


> work colleague has decided to act like a dictator and tell us where we are going - no fannying about - we are going to an Italian place on Holloway Road and that's that
> 
> This is acceptable practice imo


It *is *acceptable practice!

I tried the same tactic today - I booked a meeting room, mince pies, coffee etc followed by a sumptuous Xmas lunch, all in the venue which is geographically the easiest by far for us all to get to. Good traditional fare, Good veggie option, not too expensive, good reviews, free parking, EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT! 

What did my boss say?

Go on, you'll never guess,

Do you think he said "well done, Poot"?

Do you think he said "yummy, that menu makes my tummy rumble!"?

No, he said:

"Well, we can't go there - it's in the middle of a town!"


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Poot said:


> It *is *acceptable practice!
> 
> I tried the same tactic today - I booked a meeting room, mince pies, coffee etc followed by a sumptuous Xmas lunch, all in the venue which is geographically the easiest by far for us all to get to. Good traditional fare, Good veggie option, not too expensive, good reviews, free parking, EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT!
> 
> ...


I hope you told him he was no longer invited.

I'll come instead of him if you like


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 4, 2013)

bloody hell -  its black tie.

Better get over to threads and dreads and let urban find me a posh frock


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> bloody hell -  its black tie.
> 
> Better get over to threads and dreads and let urban find me a posh frock


I got a frock for a wedding for £20 on amazon


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 4, 2013)

Might be dodging mine by working in Kenya bit extreme though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine has been announced for the 19th December. Unfortunately, a mate of mine is running a get together in Amsterdam on the 20th. Due to flights, I can't do both. With this being a new job, I probably have to attend the former. However, every bone in my body wants to attend the latter.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 6, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I got a frock for a wedding for £20 on amazon



Steady now, you don't want to overdo it


----------



## clicker (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been swayed by baked cheesecake and oven roasted plums.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Mine has been announced for the 19th December. Unfortunately, a mate of mine is running a get together in Amsterdam on the 20th. Due to flights, I can't do both. With this being a new job, I probably have to attend the former. However, every bone in my body wants to attend the latter.


You don't have to go if you have a prior engagement.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 6, 2013)

Do the Amsterdam thing, work won't mind...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> There are rumours that the Elvis impersonator who works at my place is gonna do a gig



Still no mention of actual date or plan at my place yet  Apparently last year they had a BBQ in the warehouse with a band and beers. Not sure if that is good or bad


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds quite good, tbf.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 7, 2013)

Ours is Burlesque night on Dec 21st organised by me. I'm going to have a look at places to eat but reckon the little Bistro or Italian near to the venue. We are paying for ourselves so the incentive to go out is that we like each other and enjoy the odd night together.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

Burlesque night? Fuck that.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> Burlesque night? Fuck that.


I didn't think burlesque would turn YOU on, Onket. Clearly I was wrong


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2013)

middle class stripping lol


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

Gone a bit quiet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2013)

Last year ours was at The Bvlgari hotel in London's Knightsbridge. Was great IMO - good food, pianist, raffle with actual prizes (flights!). But strangely, for people who talk to hotels all day long, and _arrange _ things all day long, it was all a bit last minute and panicky. I think that was because the finance director had to be the organiser and fit in with HQ in the USA. None of us on the ground gave much of a shit tbh 

In closing, I doubt I'll even know where we're going until the 19th but it'll be in London's Knightsbridge.

Edit; forgot that boss and I had a boozy steak lunch amongst ourselves too


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 16, 2013)

Knightsbridge, wow 

Makes a Harvester in an industrial estate outside Glasgow look megashit


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2013)

Mines in Swansea :-(


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

Just emailed the firm of solicitors we use, asking where my invite is to their massive free booze Christmas mash-up.

I will keep you updated.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Mines in Swansea :-(



Sorry for your loss  

Any news on those two lasses who were pissing in the street and got filmed? Made the papers in that London that did.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a potential of 3 xmas do's. We have just been split between 3 teams and each is inviting us to their respective doos


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2013)

Two good things:
1-a working group was found so I don't need to sort it
2-I handed in my notice so I don't have to be there for it. 

Just have to see what the new place has in store now.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 6, 2013)

An email has been sent around today trying to organise a quiz to be enjoyed while we have the meal.  We've all been asked to provide a baby photograph and two facts about ourselves, one truth and one lie.  I'm toying with going with "I make my fingers into the shape of a gun and pretend to shoot you all from behind my computer monitor" and "I love organised fun like this".


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 6, 2013)

So. Hot on the heels of "No Fucking Pay increase" this year - the works subsidised Christmas "do" has been summarily announced - guess who's not going to that one then??

The firm can afford to pay for a Christmas panto for employees kids - but, NO PAY INCREASE

We can buy the little sods a "gift" - but, NO PAY INCREASE

Me?

I'm quite happy with a scorched earth policy - as long as I get a pay increase - actually it's not a pay increase. In reality it's a "work for slightly less this year than last year because of inflation" increase (is increase even the appropriate word)?

So. Fuck 'em . . . . . ho ho ho!


----------



## rich! (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmm. This year we aren't going for a curry on the same day as the Urban curry. Instead, Thai Square the day after. As usual, I will be picking the pub to go to after


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> So. Hot on the heels of "No Fucking Pay increase" this year - the works subsidised Christmas "do" has been summarily announced - guess who's not going to that one then??
> 
> The firm can afford to pay for a Christmas panto for employees kids - but, NO PAY INCREASE
> 
> ...


Sorry, so kids of employees get to go to a panto and get a present??  What do you get if you don't have children?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2013)

we are now having a general work do, described, incredibly and very much disputably, as 'the mother of all Christmas parties'.

we're going to a smartish pub for drinks, an unspecified number of which will be free. 

there will be no food, presumably mostly because it's now too late to book a meal. the chirpy email (with an insane amount of exclamation marks) helpfully suggested we partake of the Maccy D's around the corner before we arrived. Seriously.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> we are now having a general work do, described, incredibly and very much disputably, as 'the mother of all Christmas parties'.
> 
> we're going to a smartish pub for drinks, an unspecified number of which will be free.
> 
> there will be no food, presumably mostly because it's now too late to book a meal. the chirpy email (with an insane amount of exclamation marks) helpfully suggested we partake of the Maccy D's around the corner before we arrived. Seriously.



What are you getting at Maccy D's?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What are you getting at Maccy D's?



i always get a big mac meal with strawberry milkshake. 

but, not sure if will go before the do as don't want to fill up on not-free food and have no room for free beer.


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2013)

We've just had an email asking us to vote to either return to the Students Union for our Xmas party for another year of undrinkable lager and low quality fried from frozen catering products or go to a restaurant and have a free dinner and drinks. Some bloke near me actually voted for the SU


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2013)

ringo said:


> We've just had an email asking us to vote to either return to the Students Union for our Xmas party for another year of undrinkable lager and low quality fried from frozen catering products



 

I enjoy reading of the misery more than the good parties!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2013)

ringo said:


> We've just had an email asking us to vote to either return to the Students Union for our Xmas party for another year of undrinkable lager and low quality fried from frozen catering products or go to a restaurant and have a free dinner and drinks. Some bloke near me actually voted for the SU


another year of undrinkable lager? you're very patient.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2013)

The has been a mini revolt in my office today.  The rep for one of our suppliers has offered to take us out one night near Christmas and the first suggestion was to go to a 'boutique' bowling alley that's we've just supplied some stuff to.  Yesterday the office manager sent round an email saying that some people (i.e. her) weren't keen on the menu and we should think of alternatives.  Everyone else in the office has replied today saying that they are fine with the menu 

There has been no word on the official company do yet.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 7, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Sorry, so kids of employees get to go to a panto and get a present??  *What do you get if you don't have children?*



REALLY!!!!!!111?

Do you really have to ask that . . . . honestly!

As if I needed any more reasons to dislike Christmas and kids


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 7, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> As if I needed any more reasons to dislike Christmas and kids


Kids are the only valid reason for liking Christmas.

My ankle biting niece & nephews make the whole gory experience somewhat palatable.

Merriment is the preserve of the naive, for which only the intellectually immature have a justifiable excuse.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2013)

★☆☆☆☆


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> REALLY!!!!!!111?
> 
> Do you really have to ask that . . . . honestly!
> 
> As if I needed any more reasons to dislike Christmas and kids


Way to go treating all staff in a fair and equitable manner!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2013)

We went to what I think was one of our client's Xmas do's last night  Might have just been a get-together, not sure.

Wine bar in the shadow of The Gherkin, and that inspired an anecdote about Amsterdam from my _own_ boss so I'll be putting in a complaint about that. In fact, I'm showing my displeasure right this minute by having a hangover on the sofa instead of going to work. I've been sick and everything


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 8, 2013)

BONUS!!!

I cannot make my work doo because I can't get the time off my other job


----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2013)

It's a full on spectacular at Old Trafford. Not going.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 10, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I am the only employee of my company. I could buy myself a lovely slap up lunch and give myself a bonus I suppose


Me too. My wife and our friends meet in the local and get totally assholes drunk and go for a curry. I put it through the accounts as "Business Development Christmas Party" and it doesn't get questioned

Whoever I'm contracting for at Christmas tend to invite me along and depending what they are like I either go or don't bother. Mostly don't bother. A contractors popularity tends to have an inverse relationship to the drunkenness of the full time employees.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 10, 2013)

In a cunning masterstroke I managed to steer the admin away from the Harvester and towards to local hotel which does an all-you-can-eat carvery menu at lunch complete with starter and pudding for a very reasonable £16.50 a head. Result! 

kittyP I will be having the prawn cocktail just for you


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 10, 2013)

We are having two of these.  Firstly a team night out at some indian buffet place then hitting the pubs afterwards.  A week later is the company christmas party (it's a big company, hundreds of employees) - they have booked a nightclub and we get a voucher for some free drinks!  Then I guess the nightclub still opens to the public later at night and we can stay in.

As the sort of person liable to make a cunt of myself after a few too many, I really hope I can hold it down.  I will inform the thread of any embarrassments.


----------



## youngian (Nov 10, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Mine has been announced for the 19th December. Unfortunately, a mate of mine is running a get together in Amsterdam on the 20th. Due to flights, I can't do both. With this being a new job, I probably have to attend the former. However, every bone in my body wants to attend the latter.



No going to the Christmas do is not a sacking offence. Anyway you could pull some bullshit about family obligations, what better time for that being a plausible excuse.


----------



## Poot (Nov 10, 2013)

Just out of interest, when you talk about your Xmas dos, do you mean a jolly, where you go for lunch or dinner and maybe booze, or do you mean a departmental meeting of tedious dimensions which is of no interest to you and has nothing to do with your job, followed by an embarrassing 'team building' exercise, such as bowling?

Guess which I have?! 

I have 2 actually. They are both a 50 mile drive away and involve a long meeting. *whinge*


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok, so apparently we're going for a 1920's Great Gatsby theme this year at the big shindig, which I suppose is better than the Stalinist Russia theme from last year.

Probably kind of appropriate by all accounts as we're "consolidating" offices and moving various brands in to same offices to save money and make the business more efficient after a wave of redundancies.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

Poot said:


> Just out of interest, when you talk about your Xmas dos, do you mean a jolly, where you go for lunch or dinner and maybe booze, or do you mean a departmental meeting of tedious dimensions which is of no interest to you and has nothing to do with your job, followed by an embarrassing 'team building' exercise, such as bowling?
> 
> Guess which I have?!
> 
> I have 2 actually. They are both a 50 mile drive away and involve a long meeting. *whinge*



Both.

I normally do the team one (as Its an extended lunch and leave for home early) and don't bother with the departmental one, as it's try-too-hard enforced fun. Never go to the Company one- I don't trust employees who are on an employer's 'social committee'.


----------



## ringo (Nov 11, 2013)

ringo said:


> We've just had an email asking us to vote to either return to the Students Union for our Xmas party for another year of undrinkable lager and low quality fried from frozen catering products or go to a restaurant and have a free dinner and drinks. Some bloke near me actually voted for the SU



I've since asked my colleague why he voted for the SU. In a restaurant you have to keep to your place, more or less. In the SU he can just get up and walk off if he's near someone he doesn't like. Sums up my work place quite well


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Both.
> 
> I normally do the team one (as Its an extended lunch and leave for home early) and don't bother with the departmental one, as it's try-too-hard enforced fun. Never go to the Company one- I don't trust employees who are on an employer's 'social committee'.



To clarify-

Team do - pay your own way
Dept do - pay your own way
Organisation do - 1 free drink


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well started my new job today and found out do is already organised so I don't have to do anything. Woo hoo!!

12-5 in a social enterprise restaurant with 3 courses and a bottle of wine per person. All paid for.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 11, 2013)

We don't get anything paid for (I work for a university), the boss doesn't even pay for a round of drinks.


----------



## ringo (Nov 11, 2013)

ringo said:


> We've just had an email asking us to vote to either return to the Students Union for our Xmas party for another year of undrinkable lager and low quality fried from frozen catering products or go to a restaurant and have a free dinner and drinks. Some bloke near me actually voted for the SU



FFS 

"The current vote on the IS Christmas Party venue is:
Student Union - 52
Restaurant – 21
Many of you haven’t yet cast a vote so please take a moment to state your preference if you have not done so already.  You may be able to turn the vote around if that’s what you’d like to see happen.
In the interest of planning, *voting will close at 5pm on Thursday 14th November*."


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

ringo said:


> FFS
> 
> "The current vote on the IS Christmas Party venue is:
> Student Union - 52
> ...



Give us the email address!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> We don't get anything paid for (I work for a university), the boss doesn't even pay for a round of drinks.


 
I work in a University too and my boss makes a show of 'paying for the drinks.'

Then the next day I process the expense claim. 

Not that I'm bothered, it's still free drinks.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I work in a University too and my boss makes a show of 'paying for the drinks.'
> 
> Then the next day I process the expense claim.
> 
> Not that I'm bothered, it's still free drinks.


 
We had that a couple of years ago, the expenses claim was refused and then we had about 18 months of moaning about it with not one single other offer to get a round in since!


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm the plot thickens!

we are usually offered a free 3 course xmas lunch in our staff canteen. this year they want us to pay £2 for it  the gits

my department isnt having an xmas do because no-one organised one. but I am gatecrashing another departments xmas meal and were going to a local italian restaurant.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> I am gatecrashing another departments xmas meal and were going to a local .


 
I am also hoping to do this.


----------



## pogo 10 (Nov 13, 2013)

They wont even fork out for a jar of coffee.We have to nag and nag them for two weeks to get coffee. Achristmas party. HAH.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

pogo 10 said:


> They wont even fork out for a jar of coffee.We have to nag and nag them for two weeks to get coffee. Achristmas party. HAH.



Anyone can send an email or pin a notice to a board. Who is this 'they'?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2013)

We are having afternoon tea, at 12 noon , in tearooms in Manchester. It's my boss's idea because she doesn't drink. I don't drink now either but everyone else does and they are all looking for excuses not to go.
I had a genuine excuse as I need to be in college in Halifax by 6pm that day. When I told her that, she just moved the afternoon tea from 4pm too noon


----------



## existentialist (Nov 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone can send an email or pin a notice to a board. Who is this 'they'?


To be fair, anyone who has been following pogo10's posts would be only too aware that they are working in an environment that is not exactly warm, valuing and respectful. I imagine that's the point being made...


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

existentialist said:


> To be fair, anyone who has been following pogo10's posts would be only too aware that they are working in an environment that is not exactly warm, valuing and respectful. I imagine that's the point being made...



Apologies, then.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2013)

got 2 options this year as on secondment
not going to either 
one benefit of having birthday close to xmas and the meal falls on it is that you already have something planned


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 14, 2013)

Had a slightly panicked email earlier removing the xmas party date from our diaries. Apparently too many people have said yes to it, so they're cancelling the original diary entry and replacing it with one inviting only the people who have said yes already, to prevent anyone else saying yes. I know it was going to be in a top Bristol venue, but with a yes rate like that, I suspect there may be a free bar too. 

Still pondering going to the Dam instead mind.


----------



## ringo (Nov 15, 2013)

ringo said:


> FFS
> "The current vote on the IS Christmas Party venue is:
> Student Union - 52
> Restaurant – 21"



Oh please fuck off 

"Thank you to those of you who took a moment to cast a vote on where the IS Christmas Party is celebrated this year.
The votes have been counted and *27 people voted for a restaurant*but *71 people chose the Student Union* (SU).  You’ll be pleased to know that holding the party at the Student Union means it’s at absolutely no cost to us all!
As the Christmas Party has been held in the SU for the past 2 years, we’d like to move away from the Casino hire this year and try a different format for the party.  *We invite you all to offer up some suggestions on how we might celebrate this year*, you can think theme or even specific entertainment. 
To help you all with getting your thinking caps on, some suggestions that have been made already follow:
·  James Bond theme - black tie dress with flair bartenders
·  Spanish theme - sangria and tapas to devour with a salsa class for entertainment
·  Hawaiian theme - casual dress with surf board simulator and exotic fruit cocktails
·  Western theme – saloon style set up with line dancing and some country singers (ahem!)"


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2013)

I fucking hate themes. Isn't Christmas good enough, without making it fucking Hawaiian?


----------



## ringo (Nov 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> I fucking hate themes. Isn't Christmas good enough, without making it fucking Hawaiian?



It's OK, they're offering exotic fruit cocktails


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2013)

/


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> I fucking hate themes. Isn't Christmas good enough, without making it fucking Hawaiian?


each of those bullet points made me more and more angry.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 15, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> each of those bullet points made me more and more angry.


"Let's pretend..."


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2013)

Ours may be in the afternoon, though without closing work so we'd all be wandering in to the rest room at different times to grab some lukewarm wine and a sausage roll, because out of the 25 or so staff one can't make the evening because he has children .... despite the fact we have yet to decide on the date and it is at least a month away.

I mean I don't want to appear unsympathetic but he's got quite a bit of time to arrange childcare and his missus used to work here and arrange the Christmas parties so she must know how shit they are


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 15, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ours may be in the afternoon, though without closing work so we'd all be wandering in to *the rest room* at different times to grab some lukewarm wine and a sausage roll, because out of the 25 or so staff one can't make the evening because he has children .... despite the fact we have yet to decide on the date and it is at least a month away.
> 
> I mean I don't want to appear unsympathetic but he's got quite a bit of time to arrange childcare and his missus used to work here and arrange the Christmas parties so she must know how shit they are


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2013)

Sounds like we're just going to the nice pub round the corner (where we get a 20% discount on food _and drinks_) for a meal and beers after work one evening. Result.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2013)

Our team's will be lunchtime restaurant outing, on Friday 13th December. Luckiy not Friday 20th (the notorious 'Black Friday' here in Swansea), which has got to be about the most pisshead-chaotic such day in Wales all year.

For the 'do', I don't work Fridays so could drop out if things look like they're shaping up really badly, but OTOH the restaurant is nice and I do fuck all except play on here or go to the pub on Fridays anyway.

My main aim will be get them into a pub of just-about-acceptable ale-quality before/after the meal.

Then bugger off leaving them to it after a certain point -- some of 'em want to make a big Wine Street crawl of it, and I probably live nearer the centre of Swansea than any of them so could easily go home, or catch a bus to an out of town pub ie a civilised one...


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Luckiy not Friday 20th (the notorious 'Black Friday' here in Swansea), which has got to be about the most pisshead-chaotic such day in Wales all year.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 16, 2013)

Four years ago the boss fell backwards down a flight of stairs in leicester square at approx 11.30 pm as a follow on from an extended xmas lunch session so we try to take it a bit more sober nowadays. Having said that I would be surprised if we don't hit double digits in terms of pint equivalents by the end of the event. Apart from falling over everyone is always well behaved (good mix of former heavy drinkers and young folk who can hold their drink) so I quite look forward to it.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 17, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Had a slightly panicked email earlier removing the xmas party date from our diaries. Apparently too many people have said yes to it, so they're cancelling the original diary entry and replacing it with one inviting only the people who have said yes already, to prevent anyone else saying yes. I know it was going to be in a top Bristol venue, but with a yes rate like that, I suspect there may be a free bar too.
> 
> Still pondering going to the Dam instead mind.



So is this now a works xmas do but not everyobe can go or is really invited?


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2013)

Seemingly so. I have no idea, still fairly new in this place. Honestly, offices make christmas such a palava.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> I fucking hate themes. Isn't Christmas bad enough, without making it fucking Hawaiian?



Fixed.


----------



## dbs1fan (Nov 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Fixed.


 Our office has given up on a December do and gone for January instead- better food and less stressed service.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2013)

dbs1fan said:


> Our office has given up on a December do and gone for January instead- better food and less stressed service.


Smart move, I reckon.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2013)

January Xmas works dos are teh best. We used to do those in my old (London) job. Quiet, easily bookable restaurants, quiet, civilised pubs   

In a current echo of this, out local CAMRA gang always have their 'Xmas curry' (with added ale  ) in January


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2013)

Our menu choices:

Starters
Potted Golden Goose, with Rhubarb Chutney Pepper Melba Toast
Slow Cooked Salmon and Crab, with Nettle and Bay Liquor Warm Potato and Caviar Salad
Berlotti Bean, Feta and Olive "Scotch Egg", with a Sweet Pepper and Mint Casserole

Mains
Roasted Dry-Aged Bronze Feathered Turkey, Stollen Stuffing and all the trimmings
Bubble and Squeak Raised Pie, with Worcestershire and Smoked Mushroom Sauce
Caramelised Tweed Salmon and Diver Scallop, Hazelnut and Brown butter glaze

Desserts
Homemade Christmas Pudding, Christmas Compote and Brandy Sauce
Dark Chocolate Parfait, with a Hint of Rose
Pedro Xminez Cheesecake, with Ginger Snaps


----------



## weepiper (Nov 25, 2013)

We're getting a 3-course meal at the hotel next door to the shop. Shop pays for the food, buy your own drinks. Could be worse. It's on this Wednesday (it's not even bloody December yet!) because the manager's going home to New Zealand for Christmas apparently


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Our menu choices:
> 
> Starters
> Potted Golden Goose, with Rhubarb Chutney Pepper Melba Toast
> ...


Fish
Fish (again? How gauche of me)
Chocolate.


----------



## slightlytouched (Nov 25, 2013)

Our company has an overall department night out (well 2 nights out so most people can go) but seeing as I am working at 0545 the following morning on both I shan't be going to either..........so, I have organised a night out for my mini department (7 people) using the 'long lost property' money!  We shall be going to an indian restaurant where you can take your own booze, and they have a man called Peter (who is a little simple - bless) that they send out to the local Co-op to buy booze for you (or anything else - last year was ginger beer!).


----------



## existentialist (Nov 25, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Roasted Dry-Aged Bronze Feathered Turkey, Stollen Stuffing and all the trimmings
> Bubble and Squeak Raised Pie, with Worcestershire and Smoked Mushroom Sauce
> Caramelised Tweed Salmon and Diver Scallop, Hazelnut and Brown butter glaze


Bit of a bugger if you're a vegetarian who doesn't eat/like anchovies...!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2013)

.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 25, 2013)

We get this:

STARTERS

1.  Parcels of haggis
2.  Broccoli & stilton soup
3.  Hot smoked salmon
4.  Smoked ham hough

MAINS

1.  Pancetta roasted turkey
2.  Soy glazed salmon
3.  Slow braised shin of beef
4.  Wild mushroom & puy lentil

DESSERTS

1.  Cranberry & orange meringue
2.  Cranachan
3.  Apple & ginger strudel
4.  Trio of Scottish cheeses

I am having 3's all round.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

1, 2 and 4 for me please


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


> We get this:
> 
> STARTERS
> 
> ...


Haggis
Beef
Cheeses


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


> We get this:
> 
> STARTERS
> 
> ...


 
Haggis
Turkey
Cheese

Looks good, that one, weepiper.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 25, 2013)

We're in the process of sourcing an old oil drum, welder, angle grinder etc to make an oil drum BBQ to cook Xmas dinner on the beach


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Our menu choices:
> 
> Starters
> Potted Golden Goose, with Rhubarb Chutney Pepper Melba Toast
> ...


 
 Is this a real menu?! Seems like far too much going on. I'm game, though, for-

Goose
Torn between the Turkey and the Bubble & Squeak Pie. Would probably go for the Bubble, as I've already gorged on Turkey at weepiper's do.
Cheesecake


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> Just emailed the firm of solicitors we use, asking where my invite is to their massive free booze Christmas mash-up.
> 
> I will keep you updated.


 
I got an immediate "I'll look into it" type response. Then nothing. Shall I-

a) Send stroppy chaser
b) Plead
c) Pretend I never sent the initial email and send another one inviting myself
d) See if my boss knows anything
e) Something else?


----------



## slightlytouched (Nov 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> I got an immediate "I'll look into it" type response. Then nothing. Shall I-
> 
> a) Send stroppy chaser
> b) Plead
> ...


Ask your boss, he might have pissed them off somehow!  Then plead,plead, plead!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> I got an immediate "I'll look into it" type response. Then nothing. Shall I-
> 
> a) Send stroppy chaser
> b) Plead
> ...


 
Just turn up, look confident and help yourself to the booze.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just turn up, look confident and help yourself to the booze.


 
If I can weasel the date out of someone, I like this approach.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Our menu choices:
> 
> Starters
> Potted Golden Goose, with Rhubarb Chutney Pepper Melba Toast
> ...




is this a resteraunt or filming for next years Masterchef?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Our menu choices:
> 
> Starters
> Potted Golden Goose, with Rhubarb Chutney Pepper Melba Toast
> ...


Goose, Bubble & Squeak pie for sure. Not sure about pudding. Menu is really good.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 26, 2013)

weepiper said:


> We get this:
> 
> STARTERS
> 
> ...


HOt smoked salmon, turkey, apple & ginger strudel. Yum.


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Thankfully this hasn't even been mentioned at my newish workplace yet. Maybe it's not a big deal here. I'm keeping schtum as usually i wind up designing the fucking invite for it. i hate xmas and i hate work so put them together and...


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Our menu choices:
> 
> Starters
> Potted Golden Goose, with Rhubarb Chutney Pepper Melba Toast
> ...



Salmon & crab, turkey & cheesecake.

Excellent menu, it's nice to see some different veggie choices


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 26, 2013)

Having my first ever christmas work do. We're all bringing something for a lunch and then we're doing a secret santa, maximum five pounds.


----------



## astral (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's our menu

Please choose what you want before you open the excel file. The options are

Starters

Roast parsnip soup & curry oil (V)
Smoked mackerel pate, crisp breads & homemade piccalilli
Confit duck leg & red cabbage remoulade

Mains

Roast turkey & all the trimmings
Vegetable Wellington, tomato sauce & traditional trimmings (v)
Steamed brill fillet, picked vegetables & butter sauce


Desserts

Christmas pudding & brandy sauce
Chocolate torte & peanut brittle
Lemon polenta cake & spiced cranberry compote

I think I am having duck, turkey and lemon polenta cake.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 26, 2013)

astral said:


> Here's our menu
> 
> Please choose what you want before you open the excel file. The options are
> 
> ...



Confit duck leg & red cabbage remoulade
Steamed brill fillet, picked vegetables & butter sauce
Chocolate torte & peanut brittle

ETA: I have left the excel sheet open and gone into a meeting so noone else will be able to get in for an hour!

This is why I used Doodle!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2013)

astral said:


> Here's our menu
> 
> Please choose what you want before you open the excel file. The options are
> 
> ...


 
Smoked mackerel pate
Turkey
Lemon polenta cake


----------



## astral (Nov 26, 2013)

Me76 said:


> ETA: I have left the excel sheet open and gone into a meeting so noone else will be able to get in for an hour!



I had completely missed that I had C&Pd that bit as well


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2013)

We've got our Christmas meal on the afternoon of Friday the 6th - we won the battle of putting it on a Friday afternoon, meaning we can just go straight out on the piss afterwards. Sadly, it's quite early in December, because the CEO is going to see Jessie J on the 13th with his daughter.

We're going to Jamie's Italian! The company's paying £25 towards the meal, so we have to fork out the remaining £5 out of our own money. Not a bad price to pay so we can actually go somewhere nice for once.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2013)

Oooooh, I'm getting a xmas do this year! Sort of.

One of the bands I work with is taking everyone that's helped them in any way on gigs over the past year out on the piss


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 26, 2013)

I have two Christmas dos to go to now, one with 'old job' one with 'new job'. Both on the same evening and both in places that will be quite difficult to get back from late at night. So I might not bother with either


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 26, 2013)

I put my hand up to work on ours. I'm a terrible drunk as the Great "Fucking Dyke Cunt" Incident of 2008 clearly highlights.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2013)

Our team night out has been cancelled.  Manager didn't want to pay a deposit and risk people not turning up.  Then it went from 'well we'll just go out after work without booking somewhere' to 'maybe we can just do it in january'... twats!

It will never happen.

Don't think I'm going to bother with the big company party.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2013)

astral said:


> Here's our menu
> 
> Please choose what you want before you open the excel file. The options are
> 
> ...


Duck, fish, chocolate.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

astral 

Mackerel
Turkey
Lemon cake


----------



## Voley (Nov 26, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Roasted Dry-Aged Bronze Feathered Turkey


I keep reading that as _Bronze Age_ Turkey. 

"We take only the finest turkeys from 2500BC and serve them up in suitable wattle and daub surroundings"


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2013)

Our breakaway faction office party is booked. Work paying for the meal so only got to buy the booze. Set menu, but this was shitloads of Thai everything last time I went.  Best named item on menu: 'Khao Pat Prik'. Pronounced 'Cowpat Prick', I hope. 

Those that wish to may join the main office party at a hotel with a disco after. Those that don't will go to the pub.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't expect the current boss to encourage a work's do this year. Which since I would be unlikely to want to socialise with my fellow workers, despite liking them, will not be a problem.
However, I really miss the bunch of interior designers that I used to work for, their parties were good. 
At least two a year; the summer one was "spying" on other venues - a meal, drinks (pub crawl tbh) nightclub then hotel - all paid for........ and always somewhere other than Newcastle.
The winter one, "party at office" ie drinks / secret santa / quiz. Then pre-meal drinks, slap up meal, even more drinks, nightclub.......and all paid for.  Pity I had to catch the train home before the end of the evening.
The office was a little hungover the next day.......


----------



## ringo (Dec 6, 2013)

The long awaited IS Christmas Rodeo is almost upon us.....can you guess what the theme is yet?!!  That's right, this year, we will be celebrating Christmas with a rootin' tootin' Wild West Party......Yee Haw!  So dust off your cowboy hat (we know you have one!) and mosey on down to the Wild West at the SU bar on Thursday 19th December from 5pm.  As is tradition, you will be able to fill yer boots with plenty of food and drink and we will be puttin' on entertainment to keep even the meanest of cowboys happy!


To keep the Sherriff happy, make sure you let her know asap if you are plannin' on makin' an appearance....


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 6, 2013)

mines tonight.
I am well up for it.

I'm going to try and get in trouble.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2013)

ringo said:


>



Ew! Sarcasm is drooling out of my monitor


----------



## ringo (Dec 6, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Ew! Sarcasm is drooling out of my monitor



Line dancing in the student union. FFS.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2013)

ringo said:


> Line dancing in the student union. FFS.



Flair!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2013)

ours is still on for the 20th - last one in this office - as we are all being moved away - and some of us are leaving - i.e our evil boss   so we will raise a few glasses to his demise when he leaves the do


----------



## existentialist (Dec 6, 2013)

We had ours on 4th December, without my actually realising it - it was a "team meeting", and as depressing as usual. Even the mince pies, which I thought were a nice touch, turned out to have been brought in by a colleague. This is an employer who expects everything, and gives no more than the bare minimum.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 6, 2013)

calling Nanker Phelge to see if he can spill the beans about his office party


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2013)

Ours is tonight. Hired out a big place in town, free food and booze.  Rock on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2013)

Someone took a dump on our restaurant floor.....and halfway up the fire escape......and blocked a bog trying to flush their pants away.

They did all this in clear view of a CCTV camera too 

I spent a good part of yesterday laughing at this dummy on video...


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2013)

ringo said:


> Line dancing in the student union. FFS.


 
It's so bad it's almost like it can't be true! You definately win this year's Dreaded Work Christmas Party award as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Someone took a dump on our restaurant floor.....and halfway up the fire escape......and blocked a bog trying to flush there pants away.
> 
> They did all this in clear view of a CCTV camera too
> 
> I spent a good part of yesterday laughing at this dummy on video...


 
Link....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 6, 2013)

BP are having a Xmas party at Claridges tonight. I know this coz I'll be there, although working with a band, rather than enjoying the no doubt copious quantities of champagne


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Someone took a dump on our restaurant floor.....and halfway up the fire escape......and blocked a bog trying to flush their pants away.
> 
> They did all this in clear view of a CCTV camera too
> 
> I spent a good part of yesterday laughing at this dummy on video...


 best Christmas Office party ever?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 6, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Someone took a dump on our restaurant floor.....and halfway up the fire escape......and blocked a bog trying to flush their pants away.
> 
> They did all this in clear view of a CCTV camera too
> 
> I spent a good part of yesterday laughing at this dummy on video...



Ha ha ha ha ha 

Did you take down the video?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> Did you take down the video?



Take it down?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 6, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Take it down?



Oh. Don't worry, I though there was a video there before.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 6, 2013)

It's ours on Wednesday. It's a lunchtime do. I shall have the prawn cocktail start in honour of kittyP.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 6, 2013)

Mines is on my late shift which means I get to turn up after the rest have got pissed. I think not.

Bah humbug!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 6, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> It's ours on Wednesday. It's a lunchtime do. I shall have the prawn cocktail start in honour of kittyP.



*salutes EQ girl*


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is tomorrow...fancy dress...sorted


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 6, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> BP are having a Xmas party at Claridges tonight. I know this coz I'll be there, although working with a band, rather than enjoying the no doubt copious quantities of champagne



I have been for a wee in Claridges.  They have lovely loos.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2013)

I am just home from mine. We started at 2pm, so a good 12 hour do - it ended up with me and four of the in-house solicitors propping up the bar in town.

Tried cracking on to the babe of the office, but couldn't quite manage it - bit too pissed tbh


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 7, 2013)

my site manager announced that they would be collecting voluntary donations of $10-$20 to buy a special gift for the director of the program, "for all the hard work she does." Wtf?
No offense to her, but she was born into her position (daughter of the founder) and for us peons, this is a job that is very demanding, requires a good deal of skill and training, yet does not pay a living wage 
We are getting a dinner out, but still... the irony is that the majority of workers in the company probably can't afford presents for anyone besides family and close friends. I can laugh at it a bit because I primarily work at another job and am only there part time, but still 


eta: there are probably 17 employees we're talking about here. so this is going to be a $200-$300 gift? wtf?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2013)

what a fucking arse kisser


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 7, 2013)

We have a lunch at a big golf hotel and 2 'free' drinks for a tenner.  I have been once in 12 years.  It was awful apart from the bit where a really creepy and suck up newish person sat at our table and said they had heard the principal would be sitting there and I told them no, the seat they thought was the principals was actually the chair of the trade unions seat and that he was really influential and he should take the chance to outline what was wrong with the organisation in his opinion.  Which he did.  And of course it was the Principal not the trade union chair.  I enjoyed that bit.  Three of us grump types have a sub group thing where we just get ver ver drunk and slag off workmates.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 7, 2013)

Going for dinner on Friday 13th at a place in Bristol, with the midwives and other MCA.......they have bought a game to play Wait for it...... _The Fifty Shades Of Grey __Game_  Cant wait.....


----------



## rich! (Dec 7, 2013)

Managed to get everyone from Thai Square to the Craft in Islington without too many errors. Then got stonkingly drunk, got up to leave, and discovered William of Walworth stood behind me. So had to reopen bar tab, drink more, further messiness ensued.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

amazingly hungover. i feel like my head is about to burst.
we were in a place that sold carafes of vodka. 
one of the young lads got thrown out of a bar because the bouncer thought he was spitting at people!? 
one of the directors knocked a table over, whilst climbing over a wall in the restaurant.
i lost my underpants in some hotel.
there was a minor food fight at one point.
and at least 4 people vomited.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 7, 2013)

rich! said:


> Managed to get everyone from Thai Square to the Craft in Islington without too many errors. Then got stonkingly drunk, got up to leave, and discovered William of Walworth stood behind me. So had to reopen bar tab, drink more, further messiness ensued.


Bloody hell, that's not the kind of surprise you suddenly want to have in Islington. How on earth did he get across the border???

(@ William of Walworth  )


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> amazingly hungover. i feel like my head is about to burst.
> we were in a place that sold carafes of vodka.
> one of the young lads got thrown out of a bar because the bouncer thought he was spitting at people!?
> one of the directors knocked a table over, whilst climbing over a wall in the restaurant.
> ...


How did you lose your underpants?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> amazingly hungover. i feel like my head is about to burst.
> we were in a place that sold carafes of vodka.
> one of the young lads got thrown out of a bar because the bouncer thought he was spitting at people!?
> one of the directors knocked a table over, whilst climbing over a wall in the restaurant.
> ...





Carafs of VODKA? 
What were the owners thinking would happen?


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> How did you lose your underpants?


in a hotel room. being all rude.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Carafs of VODKA?
> What were the owners thinking would happen?


that was my exact reaction. 
work paid for a couple too.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> in a hotel room. being all rude.



What, waving your willy at an old couple from Harrogate on their holidays?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 7, 2013)

like your style joustmaster 

I'm not going to the official xmas doo but 3 of us are having a breakaway doo at the local all you can eat with added cocktails. Ours is on a friday so madness can ensue instead of the thursday night the official one is. No way I'm going to work with a hangover.
The xmas doo for my second job is whilst I am at work on my main job. Bad planning (or good on her part)means only the manager can go


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

kittyP said:


> What, waving your willy at an old couple from Harrogate on their holidays?


so, you saw me too..


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> in a hotel room. being all rude.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> in a hotel room. being all rude.



Wasn't that dwarf again, was it Jousty?!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> what a fucking arse kisser



actually, it wasn't my site manager who made the suggestion though- she just passed the news along. I would gladly buy a present/ chip in for one for my site manager..._she_ deserves it, at least!


----------



## The Boy (Dec 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> We get this:
> 
> STARTERS
> 
> ...


Four, three and four for me, ta.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 8, 2013)

astral said:


> Here's our menu
> 
> Please choose what you want before you open the excel file. The options are
> 
> ...



Duck, fish, chocolate please thank you.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 8, 2013)

We are paying £20 each to go to Frankie and Benny's.
I am having Calamari, the half roast chicken (Xmas dinner) and Frankie's festive chocolate fudge cake.
I don't want to go.

Then, in January, we are going to an 'alternative panto' (another £20) and then to the pub.
I don't want to go to that either.

Deep, deep joy 

*cries*


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2013)

Sheothebudworths said:


> We are paying £20 each to go to Frankie and Benny's.
> I am having Calamari, the half roast chicken (Xmas dinner) and Frankie's festive chocolate fudge cake.
> I don't want to go.
> 
> ...


Grump.


----------



## gabi (Dec 8, 2013)

Ours is 1920s theme. We're in Hong Kong. Asian staff are being encouraged to dress up as western gangsters and westerners like me being encouraged to dress up in 20s Asian dress up. I might go the whole hog and pin my eyelids into slopes.

Fucking hell.. I hate my job.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2013)

Well that's another year done and dusted...and remarkably I have a clear...ish head this morning...


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 8, 2013)

As mentioned before, our work do got fully booked up a while ago, so having decided I ought to go for the sake of being seen and so forth, I was on balanced pleased I'd booked my place before it filled up.

Then the other day we got an email saying that rather than going to the party, we could spend our own personal xmas party allowance (£45) on an xmas lunch out instead, then claim it back through expenses. 

Brill thought I, a really decent lunch by myself somewhere posh to wind down the year. However, turned out this option is only open to those who hadn't already booked themselves on the xmas party. Those who have aren't allowed to change their mind and take the lunch instead. 

Bugger.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2013)

gabi said:


> Ours is 1920s theme. We're in Hong Kong. Asian staff are being encouraged to dress up as western gangsters and westerners like me being encouraged to dress up in 20s Asian dress up. I might go the whole hog and pin my eyelids into slopes.
> 
> Fucking hell.. I hate my job.



go as a giesha


----------



## machine cat (Dec 11, 2013)

It's ours today :eek :

 We are going to The Living Rooms in Leeds for dinner and then drinks after. I have no idea what I ordered


----------



## toblerone3 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm going to two work Christmas Partys this year.  One from my new job at Waltham Forest Council and the other at my old job at Hackney Council.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Bloody hell, that's not the kind of surprise you suddenly want to have in Islington. How on earth did he get across the border???
> 
> (@ William of Walworth  )



I still have to do my duty visiting elderly frail mother you know, but having a bit of me-time to fortify , the encounter with rich! was absolutely coincidental .....


----------



## moomoo (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, apparently we aren't going to the big bash but instead our boss is taking us for a curry and paying for our meal AND our drinks!!! I thought I'd miss out because I couldn't do the original date but he's changed it to the 20th so that I can go. I'm really looking forward to it but then I don't get out much!


----------



## Geri (Dec 11, 2013)

We've been given an extra £10 each this year so we have £35 per head to spend.

However, we have been told that we must include all divisions at each location and not go out with just our own team. My manager doesn't want to go out with everyone else (mainly due to one person he hates) so we are going to do our own thing and he is going to claim it back on expenses as client entertaining.

Only slight downer is that I am in the middle of root canal treatment so I have a temporary filling and have to avoid chewing on that side. So my plan for steak may have to be revised.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 11, 2013)

Ours is on Friday but I'm looking forward to it now that the person I detest at work (who is in the middle of getting herself sacked from what I can see) is no longer going.  That should make it more fun


----------



## moomoo (Dec 11, 2013)

Why isn't this in the Xmas forum?


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2013)

Ffree wine  - oooops oh dear NOT GOOD!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2013)

My boss is a non drinking born again christian and was intending to have no booze at our party. FFS.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 11, 2013)

moomoo said:


> Why isn't this in the Xmas forum?



It's work, however much you disguise it with tinsel.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Ours was today. The food was all buffet-style which was good, and the food was lovely. I did have the prawn cocktail for kittyP  and it was lovely. I then had the turkey from the carvery and it was really tasty. The only downside was pudding - I had lemon meringue pie and it was frozen in part, but I was full by that point anyway.

I cam back at about 3 with some of the others but obnoxious admin and her mate were nowhere to be seen for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 12, 2013)

i didn't go to the office drinks last friday primarily because i'm new and i don't know anyone. the couple of people that i sit next to weren't going and i don't know anyone else. this place is so unfriendly but you can tell that they think they are friendly if you know what i mean? people all chat, but only to people they already know. on the day before the party, i had decided to myself that if anyone asked me if i was going i would probably go. no-one did. there were pre-party chats going on all around the office but no-one had the decency to include the new girl. ho hum. 

we have a team meal next week (somewhere fancy but pay for yourself) which should be ok. the food will be lovely but they're not a lively bunch and we all need to drive home later so might have a pint or two max. sarcastic whoop.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

2 pints is over the limit, please don't. even 1 can be depending on the ABV


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 2 pints is over the limit, please don't. even 1 can be depending on the ABV



at lunchtime though. i don't have to drive til the evening.

tbf, i usually make at least one a shandy.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> i didn't go to the office drinks last friday primarily because i'm new and i don't know anyone. the couple of people that i sit next to weren't going and i don't know anyone else. this place is so unfriendly but you can tell that they think they are friendly if you know what i mean? people all chat, but only to people they already know. on the day before the party, i had decided to myself that if anyone asked me if i was going i would probably go. no-one did. there were pre-party chats going on all around the office but no-one had the decency to include the new girl. ho hum.
> 
> we have a team meal next week (somewhere fancy but pay for yourself) which should be ok. the food will be lovely but they're not a lively bunch and we all need to drive home later so might have a pint or two max. sarcastic whoop.


My current place of work is like that. I try to make the effort to speak to new people as I remember how horrible it was when I started.

So at our Christmas lunch I spoke to our new person a bit. No problem. He then stood at the same bus stop as me for 20 minutes afterwards and didn't even say hi to me.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> My current place of work is like that. I try to make the effort to speak to new people as I remember how horrible it was when I started.
> 
> So at our Christmas lunch I spoke to our new person a bit. No problem. He then stood at the same bus stop as me for 20 minutes afterwards and didn't even say hi to me.



fucker. 

could just be he couldn't think of anything to say? i've had situations where i've pretended not to notice someone when i know we'll then be stuck together for a while such as waiting for a bus and i can't be arsed with polite conversation.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> fucker.
> 
> could just be he couldn't think of anything to say? i've had situations where i've pretended not to notice someone when i know we'll then be stuck together for a while such as waiting for a bus and i can't be arsed with polite conversation.


Possibly. I try not to be to uncharitable in situations like that, but it's hard when you do make the effort to speak to a new person and they pretty much throw it back in your face.


----------



## gabi (Dec 13, 2013)

Argggh....

Just made it into work, it's almost 10.30 here. Got utterly smashed at the party. A predictable disaster of an evening. You should never put me in front of an open bar. My last memory is basically assaulting the DJ, plugging in my ipad and playing ac/dc. which obviously everyone wanted. oh then getting a call from my gf a little later demanding to know where the fuck i was, to which i wasnt actually able to answer honestly as i have no fucking idea  fucking hell. new boss has just started too, looks not too impressed.


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 13, 2013)

We are not having a works Xmas party of any kind whatsoever this year. There's not even so much as a lone strand of tinsel adorning the office. Economic factors have effectively put paid to _any_ winterval frivolity at all.

This is a DREAM COME TRUE!!!!!


----------



## gabi (Dec 13, 2013)

you lucky bastard. ive been subjected to unspeakable xmas hell since 1 december.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine was yesterday.  Food was ok.  Company was good.  Wine was flowing.  This morning everything seems very much like hard work.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 13, 2013)

Turns out mine is either formal black tie or pirate themed fancy dress, neither of which I do, so am now very minded not to go.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine was tonight. Really nice meal, I spent ages talking to the new Greek/American girl who is really nice, then ages talking to my opposite number in the other side of the office. Good stuff. Currently waiting for a bus - bailing out early as town is shit and full of desperate divorcees.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 13, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> So at our Christmas lunch I spoke to our new person a bit. No problem. He then stood at the same bus stop as me for 20 minutes afterwards and didn't even say hi to me.




Face recognition issues? Perhaps you had blonde hair and a festive jumper at lunch, but a coat and a hat at the bus stop. That certainly would have been enough to throw me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Mine was tonight. Really nice meal, I spent ages talking to the new Greek/American girl who is really nice, then ages talking to my opposite number in the other side of the office. Good stuff. Currently waiting for a bus - bailing out early as town is shit and full of desperate divorcees.



should have pursued the hellenic-yanqui prospect, yea even unto the stationary cupboard


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Face recognion issues? Perhaps you had blonde hair and a festive jumper at lunch, but a coat and a hat at the bus stop. That certainly would have been enough to throw me.



He was probably wondering why she was so keen to speak to him in the office but ignored him at the bus stop.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> should have pursued the hellenic-yanqui prospect, yea even unto the stationary cupboard


Dotty, I am a married man almost twice her age.  And she apparently is a scary Christian nut-job.  Still nice though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Dotty, I am a married man almost twice her age.  And she apparently is a scary Christian nut-job.  Still nice though.




Paul, a man should not be impeded by such matters. Fine wines, belgian chocolates. The best stationary cupboard in town


----------



## Sue (Dec 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Someone took a dump on our restaurant floor.....and halfway up the fire escape......and blocked a bog trying to flush their pants away.
> 
> They did all this in clear view of a CCTV camera too
> 
> I spent a good part of yesterday laughing at this dummy on video...


 
Do you work in West London? A friend was telling me a very similar story the other day and I'd like to think this isn't a common occurence...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 14, 2013)

Ours was good, but once the free bar ran out the drinks were extortionate so we eventually drifted off in groups to a nearby pub. Everyone was a bit puzzled as why we didn't have it at our office, though, seeing as we have  two nice reception spaces and they used to have parties there before. That said, I think party plan was relatively late in the day, so maybe our own spaces had been booked up by then.

Had some amusing pissed conversations with people I didn't know so well, and I must credit some of the senior management for their ability/willingness to stumble into the pub for a late one.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2013)

Saw pictures of my old work's do on Facebook. It was fancy dress with a nautical theme


----------



## ash (Dec 14, 2013)

I was at a restaurant yesterday and there was a classic work Xmas do - no booze, party hats and miserable bored faces.  It was quite funny but I felt quite sorry for them


----------



## Poot (Dec 14, 2013)

ash said:


> I was at a restaurant yesterday and there was a classic work Xmas do - no booze, party hats and miserable bored faces.  It was quite funny but I felt quite sorry for them


Christ, that sounds like us. Luckily I'm quite fond of the tweed-clad, Tory codgers. And it is lucky because I have to endure a full day with no booze and an extra-long meeting beforehand. Then we will adjourn to the drawing room for lunch where we will no doubt exactly resemble your description. 

And the worst thing is, that is the BETTER of the 2 Christmas dos I was asked to attend


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 14, 2013)

I try to refuse quietly the offer to go on work christmas do's
by this time of year I don't like most of humanity and I've used up all my goodwill with colleagues 
I try to make up for curmudgeonliness by going to other do's at other times of year

I slipped away quietly again this year - it was noticed but I just say I am a christmas refusenik 
from long experience me going to a christmas do pleases no one least of all myself
now urban xmas curry is another matter - I like that cos I get to see people I haven't seen in a while 
plus i get to eat food I like and if i wanted to be curmudgeonly I can be


----------



## moose (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm quite sorry I didn't go to ours now - apparently paramedics were called


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

Mine was awful.
I don't think I'm ready to talk about it yet, but it involved the boss singing right in front of my face whilst I failed to contain my horror and embarrassment.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Mine was awful.
> I don't think I'm ready to talk about it yet, but it involved the boss singing right in front of my face whilst I failed to contain my horror and embarrassment.



Go on, I could do with a good laugh. School Xmas dos are always awful, haven't been to one in years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

It was early afternoon and we just got one Buck's Fizz. We were encased amongst metal barriers in the entrance hall of the school (the barriers you get at demos and film premieres) and while we were eating, they took them away, and I found that the table I was sat at was the mobster table and I was treated to a medley of Xmas crooners in which my short boss sang alongside the tall music teacher, sharing the same mic. There were other excrutiating moments.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never worked at a school that laid on any kind of Xmas party.  Ungrateful git.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 15, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I've never worked at a school that laid on any kind of Xmas party.  Ungrateful git.



You usually have to pay for yourself and the food is catered by the school dinner people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

That was just supposed to thank us for being alienated, undermined and demoralised consistently all year from on high. We were immensely grateful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

nagapie said:


> You usually have to pay for yourself and the food is catered by the school dinner people.


Yeah, we have that next week and the food last week was just canteen food.
A 'light' curry


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It was early afternoon and we just got one Buck's Fizz. We were encased amongst metal barriers in the entrance hall of the school (the barriers you get at demos and film premieres) and while we were eating, they took them away, and I found that the table I was sat at was the mobster table and I was treated to a medley of Xmas crooners in which my short boss sang alongside the tall music teacher, sharing the same mic. There were other excrutiating moments.



The mobster table?  Orang Utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> The mobster table?  Orang Utan


The ringside seat


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2013)

I had my company Xmas lunch today. It went slightly tits up because the first place wasn't doing the advertised menu but then we went elsewhere and had a lovely lunch (except my yorkshire was a tad overdone). Quite a sober affair but the company was charming


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I had my company Xmas lunch today. It went slightly tits up because the first place wasn't doing the advertised menu but then we went elsewhere and had a lovely lunch (except my yorkshire was a tad overdone). Quite a sober affair but the company was charming


Great crackling.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 16, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Great crackling.



And sprouts


----------



## TopCat (Dec 16, 2013)

My office party was saved from being merely hellish by the efforts of Mation and myself. It was poorly attended (15 people max) , those that did come were in the main religious, and don't drink. Loads did not turn up as the "party" was first advertised as being subject to a £5 contribution and that no booze would be served. I changed minds on both issues and re invited everyone and bought booze. 

So anyway at 18:30 in a stark office the party begun, I wore a Santa hat with reindeer antlers which was a present from my boss. We had some CD's with Christmas music. We had a planned hot meal of Caribbean food due but I had had to go out and buy "proper plain English food" for a few that don't like jerk chicken etc. 

People made some conversation. Mation did well chatting to people, I made an effort too. when the food was served you could see people were thinking of leaving this stilted affair. So I suggested Charades, this we did, it broke the ice. Then we did musical chairs. I kid thee not. 

At least most people helped with the tidying up. As the key/alarm code holder I was last out. I would pay money never to have to do this ever again.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 16, 2013)

So my boss told me today that black tie or fancy dress is encouraged, but shouldn't be a blocker to someone attending if they didn't want to wear either.

Bugger.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 17, 2013)

Good news! Team Leader has gone on holiday, so those of us arround this week are going to nip out to the local for a lunch and a chance to whinge about management! 
We don't even have to wear cracker hats!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 17, 2013)

We had a really good christmas party on Friday at the university where I work.  Three course lunch followed by a quiz and a disco and lots of drunkenness.  Free, as well.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 17, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> So my boss told me today that black tie or fancy dress is encouraged, but shouldn't be a blocker to someone attending if they didn't want to wear either.
> 
> Bugger.




I reckon you should go..and get dressed up!


----------



## moose (Dec 17, 2013)

Round 2 this Thursday. 30 of us with a £3k booze budget. I'm going to have the paramedics on standby outside, this time, save us having to phone them later.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 17, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> I reckon you should go..and get dressed up!



Hah. I never wear black tie on principle, and find the idea of dressing up as a pirate for a party in Bristol's harbourside to be pretty distasteful. 

I'll probably go along for one tho. Can't not sadly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 17, 2013)

moose said:


> Round 2 this Thursday. 30 of us with a £3k booze budget. I'm going to have the paramedics on standby outside, this time, save us having to phone them later.



bloody hell!  i need a new job.  We don't even get tea bags!  Let alone a Christmas do.  This sounds great!


----------



## moose (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm hoping a good wedge of it gets spent on curry, otherwise it could all go horribly wrong.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2013)

We've been taken out by reps from a couple of suppliers.  Round one was last Thursday and I managed to double book myself, so had to meet some mates beforehand and start early.  Think I managed about 3 hours sleep before having to get up for work on Friday 

Round two is tonight, I'll have to be a bit more restrained as the MD is in tomorrow 

The official work Christmas lunch seems to have been quietly shelved.  They are usually shite anyway


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2013)

ours is tomorrow afternoon - we are hoping that our boss doesn't turn up as we all hate him - if he does come - it will be dreadful - awkward small talk   if he doesn't, it'll be a right laugh


----------



## aqua (Dec 19, 2013)

moose said:


> Round 2 this Thursday. 30 of us with a £3k booze budget. I'm going to have the paramedics on standby outside, this time, save us having to phone them later.


just be careful stepping off any curbs 

we had ours on monday, it was fine, nothing exciting but not terrible - sat with some nice people who actually have a life (and one moaning bastard) so learnt lots about them too  

we had to pay for ourselves and I wouldn't have chosen the place myself but it could have been a LOT worse


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2013)

marty21 said:


> ours is tomorrow afternoon - we are hoping that our boss doesn't turn up as we all hate him - if he does come - it will be dreadful - awkward small talk   if he doesn't, it'll be a right laugh


Any boss with an ounce of nous knows that the thing to do is to turn up for ½hr, pay cash (so it doesn't LOOK like you're expensing it) for drinks for everyone, make a very short speech thanking everyone and wishing them a happy Christmas, and announce that he is fucking off sharpish to leave the rest to have a great time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine was Last Friday. It was all going well and I had a really good secret santa gift given to me, However when the bill came , the boss got really pissed off and brought everyone down. Its true that the bill was a shock as we had all paid a £10 deposit and as gfar as everyone was concerned we just had £24 per head to pay plus drinks. Turned out the proce did not include VAT (20%) so I paid £45 -food was nice but not that nice!! The boss was working on the Sat and not drinking and giving some of the others a lift home so they were unable to carry on as they wished. It was a bit shit. I carried on and went dancing-(I'm the only one that lives in Bristol-they all live in the country) so it was convenient for me. Next year, gonna read the small print, organise the lifts better and pay for the meal in total before hand so that only drinks need to be paid for.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Any boss with an ounce of nous knows that the thing to do is to turn up for ½hr, pay cash (so it doesn't LOOK like you're expensing it) for drinks for everyone, make a very short speech thanking everyone and wishing them a happy Christmas, and announce that he is fucking off sharpish to leave the rest to have a great time.



Yep - any decent boss knows that you need to fuck off so the staff can slag you off to their hearts content


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 19, 2013)

Well I'm here. It couldn't more perfectly be my idea of absolute hell if it tried. Will wait til the queue to get in dies down then sneak off home asap I reckon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2013)

Had one yesterday. Left by 6pm but somehow did not get in until 10pm. I know I was fucked but I have no idea where I went. My wife said I called saying I was in north London and later Chelsea (I live in Croydon and was out about five minutes walk from Charring Cross station, a couple of easy overland trains to get home from).


----------



## Poot (Dec 19, 2013)

Had mine today. It was 30 miles away but it was properly posh and worth the drive. And reminded me how fond I am of the eccentric old duffers. I don't get to see them often. Anyway, home with a big glass of wine. I can enjoy Christmas now


----------



## moomoo (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine's tomorrow and I'm even more excited now because my friends boyfriend is coming and he's going to drive so we can have a drink. Or seven. Raaaaah!


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going on a work do tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.  It's an unofficial one that happens each year, only certain people get invited, etc.

Then to The Albert afterwards.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm going on a work do tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.  It's an unofficial one that happens each year, only certain people get invited, etc.
> 
> Then to The Albert afterwards.



Will the rig get out ok?


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Will the rig get out ok?


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm going on a work do tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.  It's an unofficial one that happens each year, only certain people get invited, etc.
> 
> Then to The Albert afterwards.


the hints by email worked then?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


>




I am very jealous. Currently drinking solo beer in a premier Inn in Warwick on my bloody wedding anniversary. 

Thanks work. Thanks


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)

strung out said:


> the hints by email worked then?



No, got nowhere with that one. That was a firm of solicitors we use, free booze type do.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 19, 2013)

Well I've finally made it home in tears, after one if the most painful and depressing experiences of the last few months. I may have a rant on the aspie thread later.


----------



## Looby (Dec 19, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Well I've finally made it home in tears, after one if the most painful and depressing experiences of the last few months. I may have a rant on the aspie thread later.



((((Gerry)))) Hope you're feeling a bit better now you're home.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 19, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> ((((Gerry)))) Hope you're feeling a bit better now you're home.



Ta.  Wasn't, but then found I'd recorded on Youview a Time Team I hadn't yet seen (and had forgotten I'd recorded). All is now a little better.


----------



## Looby (Dec 19, 2013)

Been back from my Xmas do about an hour. Not bad going as I had my first G&T at 10.30am. : D 

It was a really good day actually. Food was great, everyone behaved but not too much and I can't remember the last time I laughed so much. 

Feel shite now though and have already puked...


----------



## moose (Dec 19, 2013)

Been out since 2pm. Someone was doing the splits on the table, and everyone else was doing shots of some vanilla flavoured beverage, and drawing spunking cocks on the menu. I'm at home enjoying a Marmite bagel.


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2013)

Just done mine. It was really nice. Everyone was on good form, the beer flowed and I had a good laugh/gossip/massive pisstake of annoying colleagues with other similarly-minded friends. My secret santa gift was a bottle of mulled wine, a bottle of Westons Vintage cider and some chilli marmalade which, it has to be said, is the sort of gift I would expect from someone who knows me extremely well. Very impressed.  Thai meal was ace too. I bailed early before I got too fucked. Good night


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2013)

After work had chipped in their fifteen quid, our bill was three quid each for corkage. One team member quibbled over being charged this. Yes, quibbled over a three course meal that had effectively cost her three quid. Drag thread regulars will probably guess who.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 22, 2013)

ours was last night at a Thai restuarant then to a Burlesque night. I had fun and my hangover is there but small in stature.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 22, 2013)

Not a Christmas party per se, but the traditional get pissed on the last day of term left me a broken husk. Who had foolishly agreed to taking part in some fundraising carol singing yesterday morning. It's taken till today for me to feel human.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 22, 2013)

Avoided it like the plague.

Last year a seasonally jolly Loyalist workmate told me he didn't mind working 'with all you'se fenians' but he was heartily sick of having to talk to all those 'fuckin Darkies and wogs' (yes, those were his terms, despite being in his early twenties) on the phone. Bless.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2013)

Our xmas lunch was brief, about 2 hours, our useless boss actually paid, wasn't that expensive as no one wanted to drink much . Afterwards, once he had pissed off we met at another pub and had a better time


----------



## Geri (Dec 22, 2013)

We had ours on Friday lunchtime. Really nice Italian food, and I had a bottle of wine and one Sambuca. Boss let us have the afternoon off as well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 22, 2013)

Had a particularly disasterous and thoroughly miserable 'party' on Friday.

The bosses at work have banned us from having a lunchtime pint this year, so in defiance I went out and had four. Went back and it was fine, only a few of us in (about half  were out all-day) and it was nice with Christmas music. Went out again at 4, it was just heaving everywhere and the weather was horrendous. I fucked off home at half six and nobody noticed. Because of the wonderful public transport here in Wales it took 3 hours to make a 25 minute journey, and I was soaked to the bone  and freezng the entire time. As far as everyone in work is concerned I could be in a ditch. Not the best party tbh, and just made me realise that I really have no friends left in the place, when I used to have many (they have all left).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2013)

Ours doesn't look like it's happening before xmas, but ended up out with the directors and the manager on Friday who bought me lots of booze. Felt a bit surreal to be honest. Apparently they're booking some yurts on a farm in January to ensure that everyone gets propper sloshed and doesn't have to worry about driving.


----------

